# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Θηλυκό lovebird μαδάει χαρτί από τον πάτο

## lagoudakis

παιδια καλησπερα,εχω ενα ζευγαρακι lovebirds,ειναι 10 μηνων,εδω και 1 μηνα το θηλυκο κοβει χαρτακια και κανει κομματια την εφημεριδα και την βαζει στην πλατη της,μηπως εχει αυγα;επισης οταν τα βγαζω εξω μπαινουν μεσα στα ρουχα που βρισκουν στο δωματιο και κανουν διαφορους ηχους....ξερω οτι δεν ειναι περιοδος για αναπαραγωγη σωστα; φυσικα φωλια δεν εχω βαλει,ειχα σκοπο να την βαλω τον φεβρουαριο,μαρτιο οπως μου ειπαν τα παιδια εδω μεσα,η ερωτηση μου ειναι τι να κανω;μηπως υπαρχει προβλημα και βρω τιποτα αυγα στον πατο του κλουβιου καποια μερα;

----------


## xrisam

Νομίζω οι περισσότεροι παπαγάλοι έχουν αυτή την τάση να μαδανε το χαρτι και να ο πατάνε σαν να θέλουν να κλωσσισουν. Η Πηνελόπη μου το κάνει πάντα όταν κάνει αγουλακια αλλά έχει τύχει να το κάνει και σε άσχετη στιγμή απλά επειδή έφτανε το χαρτι.

Το κάνουν και με τα ριχταρια η τα σεντόνια, ισως επειδή δεν υπάρχουν τέτοια υλικά εντός του κλουβιού.

ΥΓ:Καλό είναι να αποφύγεις την εφημεριδα στο πάτο του κλουβιού. Προτίμησε το χαρτι κουζινας.

----------


## lagoudakis

ευχαριστω χρυσα για την απαντηση σου,απλα ειναι εντονο αυτο τις τελευταιες μερες....εχει φουσκωμενα τα φτερα της και την βγαζει πολλες ωρες στον πατο(φυσικα δεν δειχνει να ειναι αρρωστη,ειναι υπερκινητικη και τρωει κανονικα)και τωρα κατω κοιματε,οταν ανοιγω το φως στο δωματιο και παω κοντα αρχιζει τις επιθεσεις,απλα φοβαμαι μην γεννησει στον πατο....

----------


## Efthimis98

Η αλήθεια είναι πως αυτή τη στιγμή προετοιμάζεται να ετοιμάσει φωλιά. Αν και όπως είπε και η Χρύσα είναι μία συμπεριφορά που συνηθίζουν πολλοί παπαγάλοι (και όχι μόνο) τα lovebird έχουν την τάση να στρώνουν την ξύλινη φωλιά τους με υλικό. Επειδή τα βάζει στην πλάτη της, εγώ θεωρώ ότι προσπαθεί να φτιάξει φωλιά. Και αν της βάλεις φωλιά σίγουρα θα τη στρώσει και θα προχωρήσει σε αναπαραγωγή. Βλέπεις ζευγαρώματα; Προφανώς επιλέγουν σκοτεινά μέρη, όπως τα ρούχα, για να χρησιμοποιήσουν κάποιο από αυτό ως φωλιά. Είναι επιθετική γιατί αρχίζει να προστατεύει το μέρος που επέλεξε ως φωλιά. Υπάρχουν δύο εναλλακτικές.

Η πρώτη είναι να βάλεις τη φωλιά, να γεννήσει τα αυγά και να τα αντικαταστήσεις με πλαστικά και μόλις ολοκληρώσει τον κύκλο του κλωσήματος να αφαιρέσεις τα αυγά. Ωστόσο είναι κρίμα να πετάξεις γόνιμα αυγά. Τουλάχιστον για εμένα. 

Σε αυτή τη φάση, το ιδανικό θα ήταν να μην προχωρήσει σε αναπαραγωγή. Επειδή όμως είναι εντός του σπιτιού επικρατούν ευνοϊκές συνθήκες, αν εξαιρέσεις αυτή της διάρκειας του φωτός, ίσως μπορείς να το επιχειρήσεις. Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να αυξήσεις τις ώρες φωτός (αφήνοντας για μία με δύο ώρες παραπάνω το φως του δωματίου ανοιχτό) και κυρίως όσο οι νεοσσοί είναι στις πρώτες εβδομάδες της ζωής τους που απαιτούν συγκεκριμένα ταΐσματα ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα. 

Εσύ θα κρίνεις ποια τακτική θέλεις να ακολουθήσεις.

----------


## lagoudakis

σε ευχαριστω ευθυμη,προσωπικα θα προτιμουσα να κλεισουν χρονο(ειναι 10 μηνων τωρα)για να ειναι πιο ωριμα στο μεγαλωμα των μικρων,οποτε ελεγα να παμε για απριλιο...απλα το αγχος μου ειναι μην γεννησει στον πατω του κλουβιου....υπαρχει τετοια περιπτωση;;;;τα βλεπω να περνανε τις πιο πολλες ωρες στον πατο του κλουβιου,πριν ηταν σπανιο αυτο.....

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι, είναι αρκετά πιθανό να γεννήσει στον πάτο. Επειδή είναι μικρά σε ηλικία το πιο πιθανό είναι να γεννήσει άσπορα αυγά. Τρώνε σουπιοκόκκαλο; Οπότε αφαιρείς τα αυγά που θα γεννήσει στον πάτο και ακολουθείς όλη την διαδικασία (διατροφική προετοιμασία, φωλιά, υλικό κ.λπ.).

----------


## lagoudakis

σημερα το πρωι ειδα αυγο στο πατο!!!!!!το ειχαν σπασει σε ενα σημειο!!!!το κοκκαλο το τσακιζει η θηλυκια....οσο για διατροφη αστο ειναι πονεμενη ιστορια....δεν μου τρωνε τιποτε δυστυχως εκτος απο σπορακια οτι και αν εχω βαλει δεν το ακουμπανε......εβαλα πριν λιγο μια φωλια και την αγνοουν χαρακτηριστικα....δεν ξερω τι να κανω!!!!

----------


## lagoudakis

σημερα μπηκαν μεσα....αλλο αυγο δεν εχω δει μεχρι στιγμης,το πιθανοτερο ειναι να ειναι ασπορα λογω ηλικιας,το θυληκο ειναι φουσκωμενο πισω και κοβει συνεχεια χαρτακια και τα κουβαλαει μεσα,τα μισα της φευγουν στο δρομο αλλα η προσπαθεια μετραει,τους ανοιξα την πορτα για να δω τι θα κανουν....ο αρσενικος βγαινει για 3 λεπτα και ξανα μεσα,αυτο γινεται συνεχεια,το θηλυκο βγηκε για 5 λεπτα συνολο και μετα στην δουλεια....κοψιμο χαρτακια και στην πλατη

----------


## Cristina

Ούτε και τα δύο κοκατιλ μου τρώνε αυγοτροφη ή αυγό βραστό. Δοκίμασε να τους βάζεις βρασμένο αυγό ψιλοκομμένο , μαζί με το τσόφλι.
Είδα πεσμένο το σουπιοκοκκαλο και θέλω να σου πω πως υπάρχουν και πλαστικά στηρίγματα γι αυτά.

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιάννη τελικά τι θα κάνεις, θα επιχειρήσεις να τα αναπαράξεις; Εγώ σου είπα όλες τις πιθανές εκδοχές παραπάνω, τι να κάνεις. Χωρίς αυγό ή έστω αυγοτροφή, λαχανικά και χορταρικά δεν βλέπω να πετύχει η όποια αναπαραγωγή. Ή τουλάχιστον οι πιθανότητες είναι μειωμένες. 

Προς το παρόν μαζεύει το θηλυκό υλικό και μέχρι αύριο, μεθαύριο θα την έχουν στρώσει. Λογικά αύριο το πρωί θα έρθει και το δεύτερο αυγό.

Το σπασμένο αυγό που είναι;

----------


## lagoudakis

χριστινα και ευθυμη ειχε το σουπιοκοκκαλο ενα μεταλικο στηριγμα,εχουν την τρελα να το ξυλωνουν και να το τρωνε απο κατω...6 μηνες αυτο το βιολι,βαζω και βγαζω καθε 4 ωρες αυγο και λαχανικα....οσο τα τρως εσυ αλλο τοσο τα τρωνε και αυτα,δυστυχως δεν......εκτος αν συμβει κατι συνταρακτικο και αρχισουν να τρωνε,αν και πιστευω οτι θα ειναι ασπορα τα αυγα τους,το σπασμενο αυγο το πεταξα

----------


## Cristina

Το μικρό κοκατιλ που έχω, αν δεν το ψιλοκοβω το αυγό δεν το ακουμπά, γι αυτό σου προτείνω να είναι μικρά κομμάτια( δεν ξέρω πως το βάζεις, αλλά δεν είναι κάτι περίεργο να μην το φάνε καθόλου).
Το μεταλλικό στήριγμα δεν έχει πολύ ζωή έτσι, οι παπαγάλοι το βγάζουν. Και είναι και λίγο επικίνδυνο, αφήνει και σκουριά. Σου στελνω με πμ να δεις κάποια δείγματα και που θα τα βρεις αν θες να το αγοράσεις.

----------


## Efthimis98

Τότε Γιάννη μπορείς να αφήσεις τα αυγά που θα γεννήσει και σε 7 με 8 μέρες από όταν θα κάτσουν να τα επωάσουν να κάνεις ωοσκόπηση και ανάλογα να τα αφαιρέσεις ή να τα αφήσεις.

----------


## lagoudakis

καπως ετσι ευθυμη....αυριο θα δοκιμασω να κοψω το αυγο σε μικρα κομματακια και να τα βαλω μαζι με ψιλοκομενα λαχανικα μηπως φανε....θα ριξω και μια αυγοτροφη στους σπορους,τι αλλο να κανω..μιλαμε για στριμενα πουλια

----------


## lagoudakis

> Το μικρό κοκατιλ που έχω, αν δεν το ψιλοκοβω το αυγό δεν το ακουμπά, γι αυτό σου προτείνω να είναι μικρά κομμάτια( δεν ξέρω πως το βάζεις, αλλά δεν είναι κάτι περίεργο να μην το φάνε καθόλου).
> Το μεταλλικό στήριγμα δεν έχει πολύ ζωή έτσι, οι παπαγάλοι το βγάζουν. Και είναι και λίγο επικίνδυνο, αφήνει και σκουριά. Σου στελνω με πμ να δεις κάποια δείγματα και που θα τα βρεις αν θες να το αγοράσεις.


σε ευχαριστω...και εγω τοο μεταλικο το φοβαμε μην κοπουν και εχουμε αλλα

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Γιατί είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι θα είναι ασπορα; ποτέ δεν ξέρεις

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

ισως και οχι...απλα ειναι μικρουλια ακομα, 10 μηνων ειναι,δεν εχουν φαει ποτε και αυγο και λαχανικα....

----------


## lagoudakis

βρηκα πριν λιγο και δευτερο αυγο στην φωλια,βασικα ενα ειναι γιατι το πρωτο που εκανε στον πατο του κλουβιου το πεταξα γιατι ειχε σπασει.απο λαχανικα τους εχω βαλει μαρουλι, σπανακι,μηπως ειμαι τυχερος και φανε,αυγοτροφη εχω παρει μια καλης ποιοτητας απο πετ,ξερω οτι ειναι αργα τωρα αλλα δεν περιμενα να με πιασουν στον υπνο,λογω ηλικιας περιμενα οτι μετα τον ιανουαριο που θα εκλειναν χρονο θα ξεκιναγαν,βασικα την ανοιξη.....μπορω να παρω βιταμινες και ποιες;βαζω κατι στο νερακι τους;πιστευω οτι οι πιθανοτητες να βγουν πουλακια ειναι λιγες...

----------


## Efthimis98

Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Συνήθως τα μικρά σε ηλικία πουλάκια δεν αναπαράγονται γιατί το αρσενικό π.χ. απλά παίζει ή μαθαίνει. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι συνήθως στις πρώτες απόπειρες αναπαραγωγής είναι άσπορα τα αυγά και μετά που πλέον έχουν μία εμπειρία αρχίζουν σιγά σιγά (βλ. και τα κοκατίλ της Κωνσταντίνας, έτσι νομίζω έγινε). Το πρόβλημα είναι στο θηλυκό το οποίο μπορεί να εμφανίσει δυστοκία και άλλα προβλήματα λόγω του γεγονότος ότι δεν έχει αναπτυχθεί πλήρως. Προς το παρόν εφόσον δεν εμφάνισε πρόβλημα είναι πολύ θετικό στοιχείο.

Επιπλέον, αν τα αυγά εκκολαφθούν μπορεί να υπάρξουν προβλήματα και με τους νεοσσούς. Για παράδειγμα, ελλιπές τάισμα ή ακόμη και καθόλου, τραυματισμός νεοσσών λόγω ζήλιας και πολλά ακόμη. Αλλά αυτά έχουμε καιρό να τα συζητήσουμε. 

Μπορείς να παρέχεις κάποια πολυβιταμίνη ή κάποιο σκεύασμα που εκτός από βιταμίνες έχει και αμινοξέα, το οποίο συνιστώ αφού δεν τρώνε αυγό ή αυγοτροφή ή κάποια άλλη τροφή με πρωτεΐνες και αμινοξέα. Τελικά από αυτά που έδωσες τί έφαγαν; Μην δίνεις προς το παρόν σπανάκι, έχω διαβάσει πως δεν επιτρέπει να δεσμευτεί το ασβέστιο, το οποίο χρειάζονται προς το παρόν σε επάρκεια.

----------


## lagoudakis

ευχαριστω ευθυμη για την βοηθεια...ειναι η πρωτη μου φορα με πουλακια και οπως καταλαβαινεις με εχει αγχωσει λιγο το θεματακι,εβαλα σε ενα μπωλ μαρουλι,καροτο και μηλο σε μικρα κομματακια,τα εχω αφησει στην ησυχια τους και θα δω μετα,την ετοιμη αυγοτροφη την τρωνε καπως οπως ειδα...εδω και μερικες το αρσενικο ταιζει το θηλυκο στο στομα με μια ουσια που βγαζει!!!!τι ειναι αυτο παλι τωρα που κανει;

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτό είναι πολύ θετικό επίσης. Το ότι ταΐζονται σημαίνει πως έχουν δέσει απόλυτα και με αυτό το χυλό ή τα αποφλοιωμένα σποράκια θα ταΐζουν και τους νεοσσούς. Περιέχει φαγητό και σίελο και κάπως έτσι μεταφέρονται τις πρώτες μέρες (βασικά εβδομάδες) τα πρώτα αντισώματα από τους γονείς στα μικρά. Καλά κάνεις, να τους βάζεις ό,τι μπορείς από λαχανικά και χορταρικά. Ποια μάρκα αυγοτροφής δίνεις; Τι μορφή έχει, ξηρή, πατέ, υγρή; Προσπάθησες να φτιάξεις κάποια παρόμοια από τις συνταγές του φόρουμ, με την ίδια αφή; 

Το ζευγάρι σου προς το παρόν είναι υποδειγματικό και αν συνεχίσει έτσι αν όχι φέτος, του χρόνου θα έχεις πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα. Μην αγχώνεσαι, πάνω από όλα χρειάζεται ηρεμία.

----------


## lagoudakis

Δεν την θυμάμαι την μάρκα δυστυχώς. ...είναι ξηρή όπως την βλέπω. ...έχεις να μου προτείνεις κάποια; με το μαγείρεμα δυστυχώς δεν το έχω. ....θετικό ότι έχουν δεσει σαν ζευγάρι. Τσακωμούς έχω δει ελάχιστους. ..ίσως επειδή είναι από μικρά μαζί 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Εντάξει, δεν είναι και μαγείρεμα, ανακατεύεις λίγα υλικά. Από το άρθρο του Μάριου, "Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel", μπορείς να δεις ότι προτείνει τη CeDe, η οποία χρησιμοποιείται και από πολλούς γενικότερα. Νομίζω θεωρείται από τις καλύτερες. 

Υπάρχει και για μικρούς και για μεσαίους και μεγάλους παπαγάλους. Για τους μεσαίους και μεγάλους λέει οπως είναι ξηρή, για τους μικρούς δεν αναγράφει στο site που είδα εγώ. Δες πως είναι:


 

Το προτιμότερο είναι να ετοιμάσεις εσύ κάποια, εύκολη και να της δώσεις την υφή που προτιμούν.

----------


## lagoudakis

Ωραία. ...θα κάνω την προσπάθεια. Ευχαριστώ για το σεμινάριο 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

βρηκα και 3 αυγο σημερα,στα ποσα σταματανε συνηθως;αυτη την στιγμη ειναι 2 μεσα στην φωλια,το πρωτο το εκανε στον πατο του κλουβιου και εσπασε,ροκανιδι εχω βαλει ενα δαχτυλο περιπου,εβαλα πολυ η λιγο;

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία νέα Γιάννη. Υπάρχει αναλυτικότατο άρθρο στο φόρουμ: Lovebird: τα είδη, το φύλο και η αναπαραγωγή τους, θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ. Συνήθως σταματάνε στα 5 ή 6 αυγά, αλλά πολλές είναι και οι περιπτώσεις που γεννάν περισσότερα αυγά. Ούτε αυτό είναι θεμιτό, μετά ίσως να έχεις άλλα "προβλήματα". 

Εφόσον δέχτηκαν, και δεν κάνουν σαν τρελά να το βγάλουν, το ροκανίδι είσαι μία χαρά καλυμμένος. Είναι καλά ένα δάκτυλο. Μελλοντικά προσθέτεις λίγο ακόμη αν δεις ότι μειώνεται, αλλά προς το παρόν μην τα ενοχλείς πολύ.  Αν είχες καναρίνια ή παραδείσια και είχες ίνες κοκοφοίνικα θα σου έλεγα να έβαζες μία τούφα, αλλά αν δεν έχεις δεν πειράζει.

----------


## lagoudakis

να εισαι καλα φιλε μου,μια χαρα τα πανε με το ροκανιδι,τους εχω κοψει και λωριδες απο α4 χαρτι και η θηλυκια την γεμιζει την φωλια.πριν λιγο ειδα οτι τα εχει βαλει τα 2 αυγα διπλα διπλα,γενικα περνανε πολλες ωρες μεσα,πανω απο τις μισες στην ημερα και το βραδυ κοιμουνται μεσα παρεα,βεβαια ξερω οτι οι πιθανοτητες ειναι λιγες γιατι δεν εγινε καμμια διατροφικη προετοιμασια επειδη ηταν μικρα....αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις

----------


## Efthimis98

Η αναπαραγωγή είναι όλο εκπλήξεις, είτε ευχάριστες είτε όχι. Αυτό που μπορούμε να κάνουμε προς το παρόν είναι να ευχηθούμε να πάνε όλα καλά και με το καλό να έρθουν οι νεοσσοί. Ο χρόνος θα δείξει!  :winky:

----------


## lagoudakis

σωστα....με βεβαιοτητα κανεις δεν ξερει,με την καθαριοτητα του κλουβιου τι κανω;δυστυχως ειναι ζευγαρωστρα και το πλαστικο πιανει με κλιπ στις ακρες,και θα τα ενοχλω στο καθαρισμα....ολα βουνο τα βλεπω!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Προς το παρόν μην τα ενοχλήσεις με καθαριότητα. Η καθαριότητα θα αργήσει. Όταν ξεκίνησαν να γεννάν ήταν καθαρά ή είχες προγραμματίσει κάποια από αυτές τις μέρες να καθαριστούν;

Το ζευγάρι σου φαίνεται αρκετά συνεργάσιμο και ήρεμο, ίσως θα μπορούσες να επιχειρήσεις ένα πρόχειρο καθαρισμό, δηλαδή μόνο το υπόστρωμα και τις θήκες τροφής ή κάποια λερωμένη πατήθρα. Όλα αυτά όμως προσεκτικά. Να φύγουν μόνο τα πολλά πολλά. Και μετά μόνο τα βασικά, τις θήκες τροφής σε κάθε αλλαγή που κάνεις.

----------


## lagoudakis

ναι ειναι ηρεμο ζευγαρακι,ειδικα το αρσενικο ειναι ψυχουλα,η θηλυκια δεν θελει πολλα πολλα,ηταν πριν βαλω την φωλια πολυ νευρικη και δικαιολογημενα,εψαχνε μερος για τα αυγα εγω δεν ειχα παρει χαμπαρι βεβαια,πριν λιγο ανοιξα την πορτα λιγο και μου ηρθαν πανω μου για να ξεμουδιασουν και χωθηκαν παλι μεσα μετα απο 5 λεπτα,κακως βεβαια τα ενοχλησα.....ειχα καθαρισει γενικα πριν 3 μερες,τελος παντων θα δοκιμασω με προσοχη παλι μετα απο 4 μερες

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλό είναι να μην μετακινείς το κλουβί και να μην τα βγάζεις όσο είναι σε αυτή τη φάση. Βέβαια άμα βλέπεις ότι δεν αγχώνονται, μπορείς να τα βγάλεις όταν εσύ θα καθαρίσεις πρόχειρα το κλουβί ώστε να αγχωθούν το λιγότερο δυνατό. Το τερπνόν μετά του ωφελίμου όπως λέει και το γνωμικό.

Νομίζω είναι καλό να το κάνεις τώρα, γιατί σε λίγες μέρες μπορεί να μένουν μόνιμα σχεδόν στη φωλιά.

----------


## lagoudakis

ναι ειναι ηρεμα σχετικα μαζι μου,τα εχω απο 2 μηνων και καθε μερα σχεδον τα εβγαζα στο δωματιο 2 ωρες,οκ η θηλυκια δεν ειναι για αγκαλιες,ποτε δεν τις αρεσαν,απλα καθετε πανω μου,τον αλλον τον κανω οτι θελω...ναι σε 2,3 μερες θα κανω μια καθαριοτητα,εχω σκεφτει να βγαλω τον πατο και να μενει σε ενα τραπεζι μονο με την σιτα ωστε να ειναι πιο ευκολα τα πραγματα.....

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι βρε, βάλε το κανονικά πάλι. Μην αλλάζεις τόσο πολύ το σκηνικό. Θα τα καθαρίσεις τότε και μετά θα τα καθαρίσεις μετά των ημερών που διαρκεί η επώαση, όταν περάσουν το κρίσιμο στάδιο οι νεοσσοί, όταν και αν με το καλό βγουν. 

Στα πόσα αυγά είμαστε σήμερα, αν και μάλλον αύριο θα γεννήσει το άλλο; Κάθισε να τα κλωσήσει;

----------


## lagoudakis

την καλησπερα μου ευθυμη και ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον!!!!το πρωι που ανοιξα λιγο την φωλια δεν ειδα αλλο,στα ιδια ειμαστε....2 μεσα εκτος το πρωτο που εσπασε στον πατο οπως σου ειπα,ναι δεν το πειραζω το κλουβι,η κυρια ειναι μεσα απο χτες το μεσημερι συνεχεια,καθε 1 ωρα ριχνω μια ματια και δεν την εχω δει εξω ποτε,ο αρσενικος βολταρει λιγο εξω τρωει κλπ,σε χρονο ειναι 50% εξω 50% μεσα,το βραδυ κοιμαται μεσα,λογικα πιστευω οτι αυριο θα ερθει το τριτο αυγο,αν και θα προτιμουσα να σταματαγε εκει για πρωτη φορα,αν ειναι ενσπορα φυσικα,φοβαμαι οτι αν εχει πχ 5 πουλακια θα χαθει την μπαλα και καποιο η καποια θα μενουν χωρις φαγητο,παντως ολα πανε υποδειγματικα οπως βλεπω,ουτε τσακωμοι,ουτε το πριονιδι εξω και την εχει γεμισει και την φωλια με χαρτακια,τα εχω στην ησυχια τους σε ενα δωματιο στο σπιτι κοντα σε παραθυρο και αυτες τις μερες εχει και ηλιο πανω στην φωλια

----------


## lagoudakis

ηρθε και το αλλο αυγο σημερα!!!!!το καλο ειναι οτι το μαζεψε και αυτο μαζι με τα αλλα 2 κοντα,μεχρι στιγμης ολα ειναι υποδειγματικα στην συμπεριφορα της,μακαρι να σταματησει εδω,αν και το πιθανοτερο ειναι να ερθουν και αλλα σωστα;

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία!!! Άρα είναι τρία τα αυγά. Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν θα σταματήσει αλλά έτσι όπως τη βλέπω, μάλλον θα κάνει και άλλο. Μην αγχώνεσαι, μία χαρά θα τα κουμαντάρει, τρία αυγά δεν είναι πολλά. Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει, αν και δε νομίζω, και στους παπαγάλους ό,τι ισχύει στα καναρίνια, δηλαδή ότι το τελευταίο αυγό είναι σκουρότερο.

----------


## lagoudakis

καλησπερα ευθυμη και ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σου.ενα αγχος το εχω :sad:  :sad:  βλεπεις πρωτη φορα μου συμβαινει να εχω ζευγαρακι και να κανει αυγα,απο οτι εχω ακουσει κανουν περιπου 6 με 8,δεν αντεξα και πριν λιγο ανοιξα την πορτα του κλουβιου,ο αρσενικος βολιδα εξω στα χερια μου και στο κεφαλι μου μεσα στην τρελη χαρα,σε 5 λεπτακια βγηκε και η κυρια,δεν πεταξε καθολου απλα ξεμουδιασε η φουκαριαρα με λιγο τεντωμα στα χερια μου,εριξε τις κουτσουλιες της γιατι την ειδα σκασμενη!!!εκατσε 5 λεπτα και ξανα μεσα στον αγωνα!!!!ειδα οτι ηταν πρησμενη λιγο πισω η κακομοιρα....το ξερω οτι ειναι λαθος οτι την εβγαλα αλλα δεν αντεξα....

----------


## Efthimis98

Έχουμε νέα από το ζευγάρι; 

Πέρασαν δύο μέρες από τις 14, οπότε μάλλον πρέπει να έχει έρθει αυγουλάκι. Ήρθεεε;

----------


## lagoudakis

ουτε μεσα στην φωλια να εισουνα Ευθυμη :Anim 63: ....το πρωι που εριξα μια ματια ειδα και το σημερινο!!!!οποτε στα 4 μεχρι στιγμης,μου κανει εντυπωση η ταξη μεσα στην φωλια,το πριονιδι απλωμενο μια χαρα παντου,τα 4 αυγα μαζι,και γυρω γυρω χαρτακια,και δεν εχω δει ουτε μια κουτσουλια μεσα!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μία χαρά οπότε. Τέλεια τα νέα!  :Happy: 

Έχεις ένα πολύ καλό ζευγάρι και μάλιστα με πολύ ωραία χρώματα. Το λέρωμα θα το δεις όταν έρθουν με το καλό οι νεοσσοί.

----------


## lagoudakis

ετσι νομιζω και εγω χωρις να εχω καμμια πειρα....ο αρσενικος 50-50μεσα εξω,το βραδυ μονιμα μεσα,το θυληκο ειναι 90% του χρονου μεσα,απλα θα λυπηθω για αυτην πιο πολυ αν ειναι ασπορα τα αυγα,κριμα την ταλαιπωρια που τραβαει η φουκαριαρα,μια απορια εχω...ακουγα οτι ζευγαρωνουν ανοιξη και σεπτεμβριο και ειμουνα ησυχος,πως μου ηρθαν τα αυγα νοεμβριο;;;και δεν ειχα βαλει καμμια φωλια να πεις οτι τους ανοιξε η ορεξη,δηλαδη θα κανουν αυγα οποτε τους ερθει;απο οτι ειδα εχεις δεν εχεις φωλια η θυληκια θα κανει αυγα,το λεω αυτο γιατι το πρωτο το μαζεψα απο τον πατο του κλουβιου!!!!δηλαδη θα βλεπω στο μελλον ενα αυγο κατω και μετα θα βαζω φωλια;

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην ανησυχείς, μία χαρά θα τα πάνε. Έτσι πρέπει να γίνεται. Αυτό είναι το πιο εύκολο στάδιο, το στάδιο της επώασης. Το πιο κουραστικό για τη θηλυκή είναι η γέννηση των αυγών και έπειτα και για τα δύο, η ανατροφή τους. 

Εύλογες οι ερωτήσεις και τις περίμενα να σου πω την αλήθεια. Είναι αρκετά πράγματα που συντελούν στην δημιουργία αναπαραγωγικής διάθεσης. Να ξέρεις ότι πάντοτε υπάρχουν αποκλίσεις, δεν είναι προγραμματισμένα ρομποτάκια. Προχωρούν σε αναπαραγωγή όταν αυτά είναι έτοιμα. Τι θέλω να πω: εσύ τα έχεις σε εσωτερικό χώρο πλέον, οπότε από το κρύο του χειμώνα ή του επερχόμενου τουλάχιστον χειμώνα, περνούν στη άνοδο της θερμοκρασίας εντός του σπιτιού. Επιπλέον, μέσα στο σπίτι κοιμούνται λογικά πιο αργά, είτε λόγω φώτων είτε θορύβων. Έτσι μεγαλώνει και η διάρκεια της μέρας τους. Η διατροφή τους είναι πλούσια, άσχετα αν δεν τρώνε τα πάντα, υπάρχει επάρκεια τροφής, οπότε και διατροφικά είναι καλυμμένα οπότε πλέον παίρνουν το σήμα ότι είναι η κατάλληλη εποχή για να αναθρέψουν τους νεοσσούς τους. Οι κατάλληλες εποχές είναι αυτές που ανέφερες γιατί επικρατούν οι παραπάνω συνθήκες. Δυστυχώς είναι μεγάλη κουβέντα, συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της αλλαγής του κλίματος και των διακυμάνσεων της θερμοκρασίας ακόμη και στα τέλη του φθινοπώρου και την αρχή του χειμώνα.

Θα πρέπει να έχεις προνοήσει. Θα έχεις κάνει τη διατροφική προετοιμασία και μόλις δεις ότι αρχίζουν τα βατέματα και τα ταΐσματα τότε θα βάζεις τη φωλιά. Απλά αυτή τη φορά δεν ήμασταν ακόμη σίγουροι αν ήθελες να προχωρήσεις σε αναπαραγωγή ή να αφαιρούσες τα αυγά, κυρίως λόγω ηλικίας. 

Ωστόσο δεν ξέρεις τι προβλήματα μπορεί να προκύψουν από την απειρία τους. Σπάσιμο αυγών, λανθασμένος χειρισμός των αυγών από τους γονείς, εγκατάλειψη νεοσσών ή ελλιπές τάισμα, τραυματισμός νεοσσών λόγω ζήλιας... προς το παρόν δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι τίποτα. Όλα κυλούν ομαλά. Είπαμε, έχεις υποδειγματικό ζευγάρι. 

Το γεγονός ότι και τα πουλάκια μπερδεύονται είναι η διαμονή τους σε εσωτερικό χώρο, βέβαια είναι αναγκαίο κακό σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις. 

Οι εκτροφείς με εσωτερικές εκτροφές φέρνουν σε αναπαραγωγική διάθεση τα πουλιά τους ρυθμίζοντας όλες αυτές τις παραμέτρους με διάφορα μηχανήματα (σύστημα ανατολής-δύσης, προγραμματισμένη διατροφή και άλλα). Ο κάθε ένας βέβαια με τον τρόπο του. Αυτόν που έχει αποτέλεσμα και ουσιαστικά συνηθίσει τα πουλάκια του.

----------


## lagoudakis

μου ελυσες ολες τις αποριες!!!!!η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ηθελα ακομα λογω ηλικιας,εχουν γεννηθει 20 ιανουαριου περιπου και τα 2,ουτε χρονο δεν εχουν κλεισει,την ανοιξη μια χαρα θα ηταν,αλλα οπως ειπες δεν μπορουμε να τα προγραμματισουμε εμεις,ειδικα με τις συνθηκες που ζουνε,απο τον οκτωβριο δεν τα εχω βγαλει εξω ξανα,μην μου κρυωσουν(υπερβολικος ειμαι το ξερω)φυσικα βραδυ ουτε το καλοκαιρι δεν εμειναν εξω για πολλους λογους,εχω την δυνατοτητα ευτυχως να μενουν σε ενα δωματιο μονα τους διπλα σε παραθυρο με φως,και να μην ενοχλουνται με την φασαρια και τα φωτα στο υπολοιπο σπιτι,σε λιγο θα κλεισει και η πορτα και ειναι στην ησυχια τους εντελως....σημερα ανοιξα την πορτα του κλουβιου για να βαλω σε ενα μπωλ λιγο μαρουλι μην τυχον και φανε και ο νεαρος την εκανε για εξω σαν σιφουνας εβγαλε εξω το κεφαλι και η κυρια που ειδε οτι βολταρει ο αλλος και την λυπηθηκα και την αφησα να βγει λιγο να ξεμουδιασει και αυτη,πεταξαν 5 λεπτακια και μετα μπηκε μεσα ξανα,ο νεαρος με το ζορι χωθηκε,βλεπεις τα ειχα μαθει απο μικρουλια να ειναι 2 ωρες την ημερα εξω και τωρα τραβανε ζορι....να υποθεσω οτι ειναι λαθος αυτη την στιγμη που τα αφηνω καθε 2 μερες για 10 λεπτα εξω,σωστα;

----------


## lagoudakis

εδω ειναι πριν 2 μηνες....δεξια ο νεαρος και πιο χωμενη μεσα η δεσποινις

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιάννη τα λόγια μου συνεχίζουν να ισχύουν! Είναι κουκλιά.

Η θηλυκή όπως θα ξέρεις είναι orange faced και ο αρσενικός peach faced. Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον κατάλληλο γενετιστή για να δεις τι πουλάκια θα πάρεις: Γενετικός υπολογιστής για διάφορα είδη παπαγάλων

Κοίτα, δεν υπάρχουν στάνταρ κανόνες. Παρατηρείς τα παπαγαλάκια σου και αναλόγως πράττεις. Καλό είναι να μην τα βγάζεις. Αν πάλι βλέπεις ότι το έχουν ανάγκη και ξανά επιστρέφουν απρόσκοπτα στο έργο τους μπορείς να το συνεχίσεις, αραιά και που βέβαια.

----------


## lagoudakis

να εισαι καλα φιλε μου,ο γεννετικος υπολογιστης μου ειχε ξεφυγει....παω για μελετη,σιγουρα δεν κανει να τα βγαζεις σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις,αλλα η θυληκια μου δειχνει πολυ καλα στοιχεια σαν μανα μεχρι στιγμης,απολυτα συγκροτημενη,ο αλλος ειναι λιγο στον κοσμο του αλλα οκ

----------


## lagoudakis

Πήγα να βάλω φώτο για την κατάσταση του κλουβιού και βγήκε ανάποδα!!! Έβγαλα τον πάτο για πιο εύκολο καθάρισμα.



Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Πάνω που θα σου έλεγα σήμερα να μας βάλεις και καμία φωτογραφία. Πολύ ωραία και ήρεμο τον βλέπω τον αρσενικό. Πάλι στο φαγητό.  :: 

Γιάννη, μελλοντικά όταν περάσουν αυτή τη φάση νομίζω είναι καλό να αφαιρέσεις μία ή δύο πατήθρες για να έχουν λίγο περισσότερο χώρο να κινούνται. Βέβαια αυτό δεν πειράζει προς το παρόν αφού τα βγάζεις για πτήσεις, απλά είναι προτιμότερο. Το αλλάζεις μελλοντικά. Κατά τα άλλα όλα άψογα. 

ΥΓ: Το σουπιοκόκκαλο δε λέει να το αφήσουν στα κάγκελα. Δοκίμασε να το βάλεις εκεί που είναι τα πορτάκια, που υπήρχαν οι ταΐστρες του κλουβιού.

----------


## lagoudakis

το σουπιοκοκοκαλο το πετανε κατω αν το δουνε σε αλλη θεση :Happy: ...εχω σκοπο να παω σε αλλο κλουβι,μαλλον για ζευγαρωστρα μεγαλυτερη,αυτη εχει μηκος 55cm,θα μεινει στην ακρη,καλο μεσημερι Ευθυμη

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα μπορούσε να φιλοξενήσει μελλοντικά τους απογόνους τους βέβαια.  :winky: 

Καλό μεσημέρι και σε εσένα!!!

----------


## lagoudakis

την καλησπερα μου σε ολους....ο αγωνας συνεχιζεται :Scared0012: σημερα ειδα και αλλο αυγο στην φωλια!!!!της εχει βγει η ψυχη της κακομοιρας,ας ελπισουμε οτι ειναι το τελευταιο,το εβαλε και αυτο διπλα στα αλλα,φυσικα εχω χασει την μπαλα και δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι ποιο με την σειρα,απλα το πρωτο βγηκε στις 10 του μηνα

----------


## Efthimis98

Γονιμότατη η μικρή. Δεν ξέρεις ποιο είναι ποιο αλλά ξέρεις πότε να τα περιμένεις περίπου. 

Τελικά μέχρι τώρα πόσα αυγά έχει; 5 κανονικά και 1 που έσπασε;
 Θύμισε μου λίγο πότε ξεκίνησε να τα επωάζει;

----------


## lagoudakis

ακριβως,5 ειναι μεσα με το σημερινο,το πρωτο στον πατο εσπασε στις 8 του μηνα,το επομενο ηρθε στις 10,και με το που εκανε το τριτο μεσα στην φωλια αρχισε να μενει μεσα με τις ωρες,ηρθαν σταθερα 10,12,14,16,18,μακαρι να ειναι το τελευταιο αν και την βλεπω να πηγαινει με φορα!!!!!την καλησπερα μου Ευθυμη

----------


## Efthimis98

Άρα όχι μόνο έφτασε το μέσο όρο αλλά τη βλέπω να το ξεπερνάει. Μεθαύριο θα δείξει.

Άρα, όπως είπες συνοψίζοντας:

08/11/16 Πρώτο αυγό _σπασμένο_
10/11/16 Δεύτερο αυγό
12/11/16 Τρίτο αυγό
14/11/16 Τέταρτο αυγό
16/11/16 Πέμπτο αυγό
18/11/16 Έκτο αυγό

Ξεκίνησε δηλαδή να κλωσάει στις 12/11/16 οπότε τα μικρά περιμένεις να σκάσουν από τις 02/12/16 και μετά, πάντα με το ενδεχόμενο λίγων ημερών καθυστέρησης.  

*Καλό κουράγιο στο ζευγάρι!*

----------


## lagoudakis

ακριβως ετσι!!!!εκτος αν βγαζει αυγα μεχρι τα χριστουγεννα με την φορα που εχει παρει,μου εχει κανει εντυπωση παντως οτι πηγαινει σαν προγραμματισμενη,σταθερες ημερομηνιες και η φωλια της ειναι σε ταξη,πεντακαθαρη και τα αυγα μαζεμενα ολα στο κεντρο!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιάννη, τι νέα έχουμε σήμερα από το ζευγαράκι; Χαχαχα!!!

----------


## lagoudakis

καληπερα Ευθυμη.....τα γνωστα!!!!βρηκα και αλλο αυγο πριν λιγο που την βρηκα εξω και ανοιξα την φωλια!!!καπου στα 10 θα σταματησει οπως την κοβω ::

----------


## lagoudakis

πιστευω οτι τελειωσε το θεμα αυγων,αφου δεν εκανε αλλο μετα τις 18,οποτε εχω 6 στην φωλια,πριν λιγο ηθελα να καθαρισω το κλουβακι λιγο,ανοιξα και την πορτα και βγηκαν εξω,να ξεμουδιασει λιγο η κακομοιρα,δεν δειχνει να την ενοχλει η παρουσια μου οσο καθαριζω,βεβαια εκατσε 5 λεπτα εξω μετρημενα και μπηκε ξανα μεσα στην φωλια,ο αρσενικος φυσικα θελει να κατσει εξω πιο πολυ αλλα τον χωνω μεσα για να μην αποσπα την προσοχη της κυριας,αυτος την βγαζει σε συνολο ωρων τις μισες περιπου μεσα στην φωλια,απο τις 24 ωρες δηλαδη τις 12,η κυρια ειναι μεσα πολλες παραπανω και δεν αφηνει την φωλια ποτε πανω απο 5 λεπτα....μακαρι να βγουν εστω και 2 πουλακια για τον κοπο που κανει,παντως μεχρι στιγμης η συμπεριφορα τους ειναι καλη,και η φωλια σαλονι,ολα τα αυγα μαζι στο κεντρο

----------


## Efthimis98

> ...αφου δεν εκανε αλλο μετα τις 18,οποτε εχω 6 στην φωλια...


Βασικά, νομίζω πως έκανε, από ό,τι λες στο post #58. Άρα έχεις έξι αυγά.
Καλό κουράγιο στη μικρή.

----------


## lagoudakis

ναι...ισως τα ειπα μπερδεμενα,6 εχω πια στην φωλια,το τελευταιο στις 20 ηταν,τωρα αναμονη.....υπολογιζω απο την μερα που βγηκε το πρωτο η απο την μερα που αρχισε να κλωσαει συστηματικα;

----------


## Efthimis98

Από τη μέρα που άρχισε να κλωσάει συστηματικά. Από ό,τι θυμάμαι ήταν 12/11/16 οπότε σίγουρα αν τα αυγά είναι γόνιμα θα γεννηθούν βγουν δύο μικρά μαζί. Λογικά...

----------


## lagoudakis

μακαρι να ειναι ενσπορα γιατι δεν ειχα κανει καμμια προετοιμασια,με επιασαν στον υπνο τα παλιοπουλα!!!!!δεν θα παγωσουν τα κακομοιρα μεσα στον δεκεμβρη αν πιασουν κρυα οπως λενε;βλεπω να βαζω εξτρα σωμα στο δωματιο και να με σκιζει η δεη

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι όχι, δεν χρειάζεται και πολύ ζέστη. Εφόσον είναι μέσα στο σπίτι, όλα είναι μία χαρά, δε θα έχουν θέμα. Και χωρίς θέρμανση που λέει ο λόγος, δεν είναι τόσο ευαίσθητα.

 Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να κάνεις και ωοσκόπηση αν θέλεις για να μην έχει αγωνία, μέσα στη φωλιά χωρίς να αφαιρέσεις τα αυγά.

----------


## lagoudakis

πως το κανω αυτο;θα με φαει η κυρια!!!!δεν τολμαω να ακουμπησω την φωλια απο εξω και γινεται θηριο

----------


## Efthimis98

Οπότε περιμένεις λίγο ακόμη. Άλλωστε δεν έμειναν και πάρα πολλές μέρες...  :winky:

----------


## lagoudakis

αστο καλυτερα γιατι θα με φαει,μην την στρεσαρω,δεν ειναι για πολλα πολλα αυτη

----------


## lagoudakis

σημερα εκανα και καθαριοτητα στο κλουβακι,τα εβγαλα εξω για 10 λεπτακια και το καθαρισα με την ησυχια μου,ευτυχως δεν αγχωθηκαν καθολου,ηταν πανω μου και παρακολουθουσαν,η φωλια ετσι ειναι τωρα....

----------


## Efthimis98

Όλα είναι υποδειγματικά με αυτά τα πουλάκια...! Μέχρι και η φωλιά πεντακάθαρη και πολύ καλά στρωμένη. Με το καλό να σκάσουν τα αυγουλάκια και να γεμίσεις μπόμπιρες lovebird!  :Happy:

----------


## lagoudakis

αυτη την αποψη εχω και εγω οπως τα βλεπω,δειχνει να ειναι καλη μανα....πιστευω αν οχι τωρα την επομενη φορα να κανουν πουλακια

----------


## lagoudakis

ανοιγω το πρωι την φωλια και βλεπω ενα.....ανοιγω πριν 5 λεπτακια και βλεπω αυτο το θεαμα!!!!!!τωρα τι κανω;;;;;εχω αγχωθει απιστευτα!!!!!!γιατι ειναι χνουδωτα;ειχα την εντυπωσει οτι δεν θα ειχαν τιποτα και θα εβλεπα το δερμα τους

----------


## Efthimis98

Τέλεια τα νέα σου Γιάννη! Χαίρομαι πραγματικά πάρα πολύ. Με το καλό και στο κλαρί! 

Πάντως ήρθαν όπως τα περιμέναμε, έσκασαν τα αυγά των 10/11/16 και 12/11/16 μαζί. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι έτσι όπως εξελίσσονται τα πράγματα θα σκάσουν όλα τα αυγά. Τώρα προσπάθησε να παρέχεις πρωτεϊνούχες τροφές, αυγό ή/και αυγοτροφή και λαχανικά ιδιαίτερα μπρόκολο. Μπορείς να δεις σε μία αναζήτηση τις πρωτεΐνες ανά λαχανικό στα 100g .

----------


## lagoudakis

σε ευχαριστω πολυ ευθυμη!!!!!η αληθεια ειναι οτι κατα βαθος δεν ειχα πολλες ελπιδες να δω πουλακια!!!!ηρθα ολα ξαφνικα,το ζευγαρι δεν ειναι ουτε ενος χρονου,δεν εχουν φαει ποτε λαχανικα η αυγο,αυριο θα τους βαλω αλλα δεν περιμενω να το φανε.....υπαρχει κατι αλλο που μπορω να κανω;καποια βιταμινη στο νερο εστω; τι αλλο μπορω να προσφερω;το μπροκολο το βαζω ωμο;η βρασμενο;

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν ξέρω για βιταμίνες, βέβαια θα μπορούσες να τους βάζεις. Το μπρόκολο μπορείς είτε ωμό είτε βρασμένο, είτε τα φύλλα είτε τον κορμό είτε τις φούντες. Εγώ προτιμώ να βάζω τις φούντες (τα συννεφάκια) ελάχιστα βρασμένα, ίσα ίσα να μαλακώσει λίγο.

----------


## lagoudakis

ωραια... αυριο θα βαλω αυγο, λαχανο, μπροκολο, μαρουλι, χωρις ελπιδες φυσικα οτι θα φανε αλλα δεν χανω τιποτα, το κεχρι το τσακιζουν, να τους βαζω καθημερινα;

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπορείς τώρα να τους έχεις που έχουν μικρά, αν και είναι προτιμότερο να τρώνε τα σπόρια από το μίγμα σπόρων τους. Οπότε δίνει κάποιες μέρες την εβδομάδα. Να βάζεις διάφορα, δε μπορεί κάποιο θα τους αρέσει.  :winky:

----------


## Andromeda

να σου ζησουν οι χνουδομπαλιτσες.  ::

----------


## lagoudakis

> Μπορείς τώρα να τους έχεις που έχουν μικρά, αν και είναι προτιμότερο να τρώνε τα σπόρια από το μίγμα σπόρων τους. Οπότε δίνει κάποιες μέρες την εβδομάδα. Να βάζεις διάφορα, δε μπορεί κάποιο θα τους αρέσει.


οκ θα το προσπαθησω για αλλη μια φορα.....ευθυμη γιατι εχουν χνουδι;νομιζα οτι ειναι χωρις οταν ειναι μικρα




> να σου ζησουν οι χνουδομπαλιτσες.


να εισαι καλα,σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι έχουν χνούδι. Όταν βγαίνουν από το αυγό τους είναι ακόμη υγρά οπότε δεν είναι έτσι φουντωτά. Όταν στεγνώνουν, φουντώνουν.

----------


## lagoudakis

μολις εσκασε και ο 3 μπομπιρας....καθαρισα το κλουβακι και βρηκα ευκαιρια να δω τι παιζει μεσα στην φωλια μια και βγηκαν εξω οι γονεις και τον ειδα!!!!!το καλο ειναι οτι ειναι ζωντανα ολα γιατι ειδα να σαλευουν!!!!βεβαια δεν ξερω αν τρωνε ολα!!!!δεν τολμαω να τα αγγιξω τοσο μικρα που ειναι....θελω να πιστευω οτι τρωνε...πρωτη φορα εχω αγχωθει τοσο!!!!!δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να κανω κατι....

----------


## Efthimis98

Τέλεια Γιάννη!!! Δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται να κάνεις τίποτα, οι γονείς αποδεικνύουν συνεχώς ότι ξέρουν τι κάνουν, παρά την ηλικία τους. Μπράβο σας!!!

Εσύ αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να ελέγχεις αν ο πρόλοβος των μικρών έχει τροφή μέσα. Αν είναι ταϊσμένα θα είναι φουσκωμένος με μία κίτρινη μάζα, μπορεί να φαίνονται ακόμη και ολόκληρα σποράκια μέσα. Δεν ταΐζουν συνήθως το πρώτο εικοσιτετράωρο γιατί τα μικρά έχουν ακόμη τροφή από το εσωτερικό του αυγού. Βλέπω μέρα με τη μέρα να γίνονται έξι τα μικρά, χαχαχα. Καλή συνέχεια στο ζευγάρι!

----------


## lagoudakis

πως να τον ελεγχω;εγω τρεμω μονο που τα βλεπω!!!!!μου λες να τα πιασω στο χερι;χαχαχαχαχ δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση!!!!!τελος παντων....τωρα λογικα μεθαυριο θα σκασει το επομενο;μερα παρα μερα δεν παει;

----------


## Efthimis98

Κανονικά ναι πρέπει μέρα παρά μέρα, αλλά δεν είναι απόλυτο. Πάντα μπορεί να υπάρχουν αποκλίσεις, όπως λογικά και το σημερινό. Τα άλλα είχαν σκάσει χθες;

Δεν χρειάζεται να τα πιάνεις, απλά τα κοιτάς. Θα φαίνεται έτσι:



Και μερικές πληροφορίες:

----------


## lagoudakis

απαπαπαπ εδω βλεπω χερι!!!!!ειναι τουμπα μεσα στην φωλια,τελος παντων θα δω αυριο γιατι τωρα νυχτωσε και ειναι μεσα στην φωλια....να ανοιγω φως; στο δωματιο για να μην κοιμηθουν απο τωρα;

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλό είναι να παρατείνεις τη μέρα αφήνοντας το φως ανοιχτό. Πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 12 ώρες, οπότε αν μπορείς καμία ώρα, μιάμιση να το αφήνεις ανοιχτό. Τουλάχιστον τώρα που είναι μικρά και χρειάζονται κάθε δύο ώρες τάισμα.

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία βλέπεις ένα πουλάκι που ταΐζεται στο χέρι και όχι από γονείς. Διακρίνεται πολύ εύκολα και μέσα στη φωλιά.

----------


## lagoudakis

σε ευχαριστω για ολες τις πληροφοριες ευθυμη....θα το αφησω μεχρι τις 7,30.....

----------


## Efthimis98

Έχουμε νέα για τα μικρά; Έσκασαν άλλα αυγουλάκια; Λογικά θα μένουν ακόμη ένα ή δύο να σκάσουν αν ήταν όλα ένσπορα. Κατά τα άλλα, ταΐζουν κανονικά οι γονείς; Βλέπεις κάποιο να μένει πίσω (πολύ πιθανό σε αυτό που θα γεννηθούν τελευταία);

Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες να δούμε πως μεγάλωσαν τα μικρά!!!  :winky:

----------


## lagoudakis

καλησπερα ευθυμη!!!!!μια χαρα ολα δειχνουν.....φυσικα δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι ποιο....εχω χασει την μπαλα.ειναι 5 τα πουλακια με το τελευταιο χτες!!!!αυτη την στιγμη ετσι ειναι το θεαμα!!!!

----------


## lagoudakis

μου ηρθε σημερα και μια ωραια ζευγαρωστρα 76x46x45.5cm.....πολυ ευρυχωρη,επρεπε να παρω 2!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιάννη είναι πανέμορφα, ειδικά έτσι όπως κάθονται όλα μαζί!!! Να έχεις πάντα το νου σου στα δύο τελευταία να μην μένουν για μέρες στην ίδια ανάπτυξη γιατί αυτό σημαίνει ότι μένουν πίσω στο τάισμα. Αν και από ό,τι βλέπω τα πάνε μία χαρά οι γονείς και για τις μέρες τους είναι μία χαρά σε μέγεθος. 

Οι 76άρες είναι άψογες, ειδικά για την τιμή τους. Όταν θα βγουν όλα τα μικρά υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι ώστε να χωρίσεις τα μικρά, κυρίως με βάση το φύλο τους. Τα αρσενικά μαζί τα θηλυκά μαζί και οι γονείς σε άλλο κλουβί μόνοι τους. Τώρα ανάλογα με την αναλογία αρσενικών προς θηλυκών επιλέγεις και ποιο κλουβί βολεύει. Το ζευγάρι καλό είναι να μείνει μαζί και να μη χωριστεί.

----------


## lagoudakis

δυστυχως ευθυμη δεν ξερω ποια ειναι με ποια σειρα...τα βλεπω σε διαφορα μεγεθη,θελω να πιστευω οτι τα τελευταια ειναι τα μικροτερα,μακαρι να ηξερα τι παιζει μεσα στην φωλια και αν τρωνε ολα,μακαρι να μην υπαρξουν απωλειες,βλεπω αυριο να σκαει και το 6 αυγο....δυστυχως λογω απειριας μου δεν μπορω να ελεγχω την κατασταση....και δεν θελω να στρεσαρω το ζευγαρι....μονο αν τα πετυχω εξω τους ανοιγω την πορτα,βγαινουν για 5 λεπτα να ξεμουδιασουν και ριχνω ματια στην φωλια,φυσικα το ζευγαρι δεν χωριζει,μακαρι να ζησουν ολα αν και φοβαμαι οτι ισως υπαρξει απωλεια....δεν ειναι πολλα 6 πουλακια για το ζευγαρι;σιγουρα καποια δεν θα τρωνε το ιδιο........οντως υπεροχη η 76αρα,πιστευω οτι ζουνε ανετα 4 lovebirds εκει

----------


## Efthimis98

Προς το παρόν μπορείς εύκολα να ξεχωρίσεις ποια είναι ποια. Όταν υπάρχουν υποανάπτυκτα μικρά μπορείς λίγο πολύ να καταλάβεις την διαφορά τους, είναι πιο ταλαιπωρημένα γενικώς. Θα σου δείξω φωτογραφία από άλλο θέμα μας, που δυστυχώς οι γονείς δεν τάιζαν επαρκώς και τα μικρά δεν άντεξαν, είχαν μείνει πάρα πολύ πίσω. 

Τα μικρά έχουν ως εξής, το μεγάλο είναι το πρώτο, μετά τα δύο επόμενα σε μέγεθος κάποιο είναι 3 και κάποιο 4, αυτό που βρίσκεται κάτω από όλα είναι το 5 και αυτό το μικρό μικρό στην άκρη είναι το 6. Μπορείς να τα παρατηρείς και εντός όταν οι γονείς βγαίνουν για να φάνε/ξεμουδιάσουν. Μία φορά τη μέρα αν συμβαίνει δεν τα ενοχλείς, μην αγχώνεσαι. Καλό είναι να γίνεται έλεγχος κάθε μέρα για να προλαβαίνεις καταστάσεις, αν και δε νομίζω να συμβεί τίποτα στα ζευγάρι σου, είναι πολύ προσεκτικό με όλα.

----------


## lagoudakis

καλημερα ευθυμη,ναι τωρα τα ξεχωριζω στο περιπου οπως τα λες που ειναι απο μιας βδομαδας μεχρι 2 ημερων...συνηθως τα τελευταια την πληρωνουν την νυφη ε;επειδη ισως δεν ειναι τοσο κινητικα,ενω το πρωτα 2 ας πουμε κανουν σαματα,σωστα; ταιζουν οποιο βρουνε μπροστα η πανε με συστημα;μην μου κατσει τετοιο σκηνικο γιατι ειμαι ασχετος.....σε λιγο θα παω να δω τι γινεται...και ισως δω και το 6 :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Οι γονείς συνήθως ταΐζουν τους νεοσσούς που ζητάν τροφή και τη διεκδικούν. Και συνήθως αυτοί είναι μεγαλύτερη. Ωστόσο ταΐζουν και τους υπόλοιπους νεοσσούς. Το πρόβλημα είναι όταν μεγαλώσουν λίγο περισσότερο που κυνηγούν τους γονείς για τροφή ενώ τα μικρά δεν έχουν ξεπεταχτεί τόσο. Οπότε συνήθως ναι, τα τελευταία μικρά δεν τα καταφέρνουν. 

Μακάρι να έχει γεννηθεί και το έκτο αλλά να είσαι πάντα σε επιφυλακή, αργότερα ίσως χρειαστεί βοηθητικά να ταΐσεις τα μικρά, ή και μόνο τα μικρά, αυτό όμως θα το δεις εν καιρώ. Υπάρχει βέβαια και άρθρο στο φόρουμ για να βοηθηθείς.

----------


## lagoudakis

και νομιζω οτι κατα 99% ειδα και το 6 πριν λιγο!!!!!!ειναι το ενα πανω στο αλλο και φοβαμαι να τα σπρωξω,θα ξεκινησω διαβασμα για να ειμαι ετοιμος αν συμβει να πρεπει να ταισω,πραγμα που θελω να το αποφυγω λογω απειριας μου,υπαρχει καποια κρεμα που ειναι καλη;λογικα θα χρειαστω και θερμομετρο,συριγγα και ζυγαρια;με πιανει πονοκεφαλος μονο στην σκεψη!!!!!η συμπαρασταση σου απο την πρωτη μερα ειναι πολυτιμη και σε ευχαριστω....βλεπω οτι εισαι θεσσαλονικη,κατεβαινεις καμμια φορα αθηνα;ετσι ειναι η κατασταση πριν λιγο...

----------


## Efthimis98

Όπως φαίνεται αστέρι το ζευγάρι σου, τα έβγαλε όλα τα αυγά και είμαι σίγουρος πως και το πρώτο θα ήταν γόνιμο. Είναι χαρά μου να βοηθάω αλλά και να βοηθιέμαι, για αυτό άλλωστε βρίσκομαι και εδώ. Όλα αυτά που ρωτάς υπάρχουν σε αυτό το θέμα: Μικρό μέγεθος για την ηλικία lovebird, που δυστυχώς τα μικρά δεν τα κατάφεραν. Ό,τι απορία έχεις εδώ είμαστε να τη λύσουμε. 

Εγώ είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη και δεν έρχομαι συχνά Αθήνα... ωστόσο του χρόνου θα μένω στην Αθήνα.

----------


## lagoudakis

οντως ηταν ευχαριστη εκπληξη αυτο με το ζευγαρακι μου,και ειναι 11 μηνων μονο!!!!ολα ξεκινησαν απο το πουθενα μεσα στον χειμωνα!!!!!σιγουρα και το πρωτο θα ηταν γονιμο που εσπασε,θα διαβασω το θεμα τωρα....ωραια θα ειμαστε σε επικοινωνια,θα χαρω να σε γνωρισω και απο κοντα γιατι χρωσταω κατι.....καλο απογευμα

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν χρωστάς τίποτα, η καλή σου κουβέντα είναι που μετράει!  :Happy:

----------


## lagoudakis

καλα....αφου του χρονου θα εισαι αθηνα,θα τα πουμε,κρεμες και συνεργα υποθετω θα εχουν τα πετ,ειδικα τα μεγαλα,σωστα;λεω να παω να παρω για να ειμαι ετοιμος να το παλεψω αν υπαρχει λογος

----------


## Efthimis98

Προσωπικά θεωρώ πως δεν χρειάζεται ακόμη. Περίμενε να δεις τις εξελίξεις και αναλόγως ενεργείς. Μπορείς να προμηθευτείς κάποια σύριγγα που δεν είναι πάμφθηνες. Κρέμες μπορείς να βρεις στα μεγάλα καταστήματα ή και ηλεκτρονικά αν θες. Να προσέξεις να μην έχει λήξει και ότι αν ανοιχτεί κρατάει νομίζω λίγους μήνες.

----------


## lagoudakis

ωραια θα περιμενω λιγο ακομα,απλα ειναι το αγχος,πρωτη φορα εχω πουλακια σε φωλια....τα πρωτα 2 βγηκαν μαζι στις 4 του μηνος,εκλεισαν μια βδομαδα....και τα υπολοιπα μερα παρα μερα εβγαιναν,λογικα θα καταλαβω πως πανε απο αναπτυξη σε μια βδομαδα σωστα;παντως η μανα ειναι μεσα μεχρι στιγμης 20 ωρες το 24ωρο τουλαχιστον,μακαρι να ηξερα τι κανει μεσα στην φωλια....να εισαι καλα και καλο απογευμα

----------


## Andromeda

Τελεια!!!! 6 πορτοκαλι πουπουλομπαλιτσες   :Happy0030: 
να σου ζησουν. :: 
πω πω μολις αρχισουν να φλυαρουν ολα μαζι και να κανουν τις τσαχπινιες τους...

----------


## lagoudakis

σε ευχαριστω πολυ,να ηξερα μονο τι χρωμα θα βγουν...εριξα μια ματια εδω σε ενα πινακα γεννετικης αλλα δεν καταλαβα και πολλα.....θα δουμε

----------


## Efthimis98

> παντως η μανα ειναι μεσα μεχρι στιγμης 20 ωρες το 24ωρο τουλαχιστον,μακαρι να ηξερα τι κανει μεσα στην φωλια....


Γιάννη η μητέρα ταΐζει τα μικρά και τα κρατάει ζεστά. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα μικρά δεν μπορούν να διατηρήσουν την ομοιόσταση τους σταθερή στην απαιτούμενη θερμοκρασία οπότε πρέπει να προσφέρεται θερμότητα κάπως. Αυτό το ρόλο αναλαμβάνουν οι γονείς.




> να ηξερα μονο τι χρωμα θα βγουν


Πρόκειται για συνεπικρατή μετάλλαξη οπότε το πιο πιθανό (γιατί δεν ξέρουμε και το ιστορικό των γονιών) είναι να βγάλεις 100% peach-faced μικρά τα οποία είναι φορείς της μετάλλαξης orangeface. Τα πουλάκια αυτά μπορεί να έχουν μάσκα η οποία είναι μία ανάμιξη του ροδακινί με πορτοκαλί. Μπορείς να δεις και αυτό: http://www.mresource.com/Birds/simplegenetics.html

----------


## lagoudakis

μου εχεις λυσει ολες τις αποριες...λογικα μετα απο καμμια 15αρια μερες θα αρχισει να βγαινει πιο πολλες ωρες εξω ε;καθε βραδυ θα ειναι μεσα στην φωλια μεχρι να βγουν οι μπομπιρες εξω;

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι σιγά σιγά όσο περνούν οι μέρες θα βγαίνουν. Όχι, όταν αρχίσουν να βγαίνουν τα βελονάκια θα περιοριστεί κάπως αυτός ο χρόνος. Όταν βγάλουν φτεράκια δε θα μπαίνει σχεδόν καθόλου για ζέσταμα, αφού πλέον ρυθμίζουν μόνα τους τη θερμοκρασία τους, αλλά μόνο για τάισμα. Βέβαια το πρώτο από το τελευταίο μικρό έχουν αρκετές μέρες διαφορά, οπότε θα βγαίνουν σιγά σιγά και σταδιακά τα μικρά.

----------


## lagoudakis

Ωραια....σημερα δεν την βλεπω πολυ μεσα,βολταρει εξω πιο πολυ,θελω να πιστευω οτι τα ταιζουν παντως,πριν λιγο αυτη ηταν η κατασταση,τα 2 εχουν παρει βαρος οπως τα βλεπω,θελω να πιστευω οτι ειναι τα πρωτα γιατι αλλιως υπαρχει θεμα,το μικρουλι που ειναι πανω δεξια στην φωτο πιστευω να ειναι το τελευταιο που βγηκε κυριακη,στις ποσες μερες μπορω να τα πιασω να τα βγαλω εξω για να καθαρισω την φωλια;βεβαια ειναι σε καλη κατασταση ακομα οπως ειδα χωρις βρωμιες

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι μην τα πειράξεις ακόμη. Η φωλιά είναι μία χαρά. Όταν λερωθεί βλέπουμε. Δεν χρειάζεται, μία φορά όταν ξεπεταχτούν και βγάλουν φτεράκια.

----------


## lagoudakis

ακομα μην τα ακουμπησω ε;με το ζορι κρατιεμαι μην τα πιασω λιγο τα 2 πιο μεγαλα :Love0033:  :Love0033: τα ματακια τους στις ποσες μερες ανοιγουν;

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αν είναι γεμάτος ο προλοβος μην τα πειράζεις. Άσε να ανοίξουν τα μάτια τους και μετά θα τα χαρείς πιο πολύ! Να σου ζήσουν. Είναι τόσο εύθραυστα τα μικρουλια.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιάννη γύρω στις 8 με 9 μέρες μπορείς στο μάτι τους να διακρίνεις τη μαύρη σχισμή. Έπειτα, στις 11 με 12 μέρες πλέον έχει ανοίξει, όχι όμως τέρμα. Όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρει και η Μαργαρίτα, περίμενε να ανοίξουν τα μάτια τους και να αρχίσουν να βγάζουν τις βελονίτσες και έπειτα μπορείς σιγά σιγά να παίρνεις τα μεγαλύτερα για 15 λεπτά κάθε μέρα αυξάνοντας το χρόνο όσο περνάν οι μέρες και μεγαλώνουν. 

Μπορείς να δεις και αυτό το βιντεάκι, θα σε βοηθήσει να καταλάβεις το μέγεθος και τις μέρες.

----------


## lagoudakis

ευχαριστω παιδια

----------


## lagoudakis

δυστυχως ενας πιτσιρικας δεν τα καταφερε...τον βρηκα πεθαμενο,αρχισαν οι απωλειες,μου εριξε λιγο την ψυχολογια αυτο,κριμα

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην αγχώνεσαι, καλώς ή κακώς είναι η φυσική επιλογή. Ήταν το μικρότερο; Μήπως το πλάκωσαν τα μεγαλύτερα; Ήταν τόσο νωρίς για να μπορείς να προβλέψεις κάτι. Μπορεί ωστόσο να είναι και τυχαίο. Ο πέμπτος μπόμπιρας πώς είναι; Είναι γεμάτος ο πρόλοβος του;

----------


## lagoudakis

ηταν ενα απο τα 2 τελευταια λογικα....δυστυχως ηταν πλακωμενος απο κατω,απλα τα κουνησα λιγο με το δαχτυλο για να δω,τον ειχαν βαλει απο κατω τα αλλα,εχουν κολησει ολα το ενα πανω απο το αλλο,να σου πω την αληθεια δεν βλεπω και καλα,καποια ειναι γεματα καποια λιγοτερο,δεν ξερω τι να κανω ειλικρινα....να δοκιμασω να ταισω;ειμαι και ασχετος ρε γαμωτο....και οι συγκυριες δεν ειναι με το μερος μου,οι γονεις 11 μηνων,διατροφικη προετοιμασια 0,σκασανε και μεσα στο καταχειμωνο,αστα να πανε ολα.....

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι, εγώ δεν θα προσπαθούσα να ταΐσω τώρα. Είναι δύσκολη διαδικασία να ταΐζεις μικρά, ειδικά τώρα που αυτό είναι πολύ λίγων ημερών. Οι πρόλοβοι δεν θα είναι το ίδιο σε όλα τα πουλιά, αφού τα μεγαλύτερα έχουν μεγαλύτερο πρόλοβο αλλά απαιτούν και περισσότερη τροφή. Το θέμα είναι να δεις μία κίτρινη μάζα στο λαιμό των μικρών. Όσο μικρή και να είναι.

----------


## lagoudakis

θα το δω αυριο ευθυμη,δεν θελω να τα στρεσαρω τωρα,παντως βλεπω το αρσενικο να ταιζει το θηλυκο,τωρα τι κανουν μεσα στη φωλια ο θεος και η ψυχη τους,πως να τα δω που ειναι το ενα πανω στο αλλο;ειναι και μικρα να τα πιασω στο χερι παναθεμα τα.....

----------


## Efthimis98

Μη φοβάσαι, δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα. Τα σκουντάς λίγο και το βλέπεις.  :winky:

----------


## lagoudakis

οκ.....αυριο θα τα δω,απλα με εριξε λιγο που πεθανε το ενα,μην ακολουθησουν και τα αλλα

----------


## lagoudakis

τα 4 που ειδα πριν απο λιγο εχουν παρει τα πανω τους,το 5 ειναι μια σταλια και το εχουν απο κατω σκεπασει τα αλλα δυστυχως,το τραβηξα λιγο εξω,οπως το βλεπω ειναι θαυμα αν τα καταφερει,προφανως βλεπουν στοματα και ταιζουν οι γονεις και αυτο το σκεπαζουν οποτε πως να φαει το κακομοιρο,θα δουμε,αν και το φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα την γλυτωσει

----------


## Efthimis98

Να το μετακινείς στο πλάι αυτό όταν το έχουν σκεπασμένο μήπως και το ταΐσουν. Θέλεις να προσπαθήσεις να το ταΐζεις και εσύ συνδυαστικά μέχρι να πάρει τα πάνω του;

----------


## lagoudakis

αν ζει μεχρι αυριο θα δοκιμασω ευθυμη,θα παω να παρω κρεμα αυριο,τι αλλο χρειαζεται;μια συριγγα σιγουρα και τι θερμομετρο να παρω;ειναι ειδικο;απο που το παιρνω;εχουν τα πετ;

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρέμα πάρε την πιο μικρή συσκευασία. Χρειάζεσαι μία μικρή σύριγγα από το φαρμακείο, τη μικρότερη που θα βρεις. Πάρε θερμόμετρο τροφίμων αν δεν έχεις. Πάρε καλύτερα θερμόμετρο με ακίδα, είναι πιο οικονομικά (από 3 έως και 10 ευρώ περίπου νομίζω έχουν). 

Δεν ξέρω που μπορείς να βρεις, ίσως να βρεις σε κάποιο μαγαζί με γυαλικά ή σε κανένα σουπερμάρκετ στα σκεύη για την κουζίνα ή τις ηλεκτρικές συσκευές για την κουζίνα. 

Αυτά νομίζω χρειάζεσαι. Φόρμουλα, θερμόμετρο και σύριγγα.

----------


## lagoudakis

να εισαι καλα,τωρα στα δυσκολα,πως να το ταισω;ειναι ανασκελα συνεχεια,να το κρατησω στο χερι καπως ορθιο;η ετσι οπως ειναι;

----------


## Efthimis98

Λοιπόν, αρχικά τον βγάζεις και τον βάζεις πάνω σε ένα κομμάτι χαρτί ή ένα μικρό ταπεράκι. Έπειτα, τοποθετείς το κεφαλάκι του ανάμεσα στο δείκτη και τον αντίχειρα και με το άλλο χέρι κρατάς τη σύριγγα με τη τροφή. Πατάς απαλά τη σύριγγα και σταδιακά βλέποντας να την καταπίνει. Αν του δίνεις και πέφτει τότε του δίνεις πολύ. Μην τη δίνεις πολύ αργά όμως γιατί θα φουσκώσει ο πρόλοβος μα αέρα. Σε τέτοια περίπτωση πιέζεις πολύ πολύ ελαφρά τον αέρα μόνο μέχρι να βγει ο περισσότερος. Ίσως στο τέλος ακούσεις και ένα αμυδρό ρέψιμο. Προσοχή στη θερμοκρασία. Μην είναι ούτε πολύ κρύα ούτε πολύ καυτή γιατί δημιουργείς πολλά προβλήματα, συνήθως θανάσιμα.

Τα πάντα αναλυτικά υπάρχουν στο άρθρο: Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι (Handfeeding).

Ό,τι απορία έχεις με ρωτάς.  :Happy:

----------


## lagoudakis

θα το δοκιμασω αυριο αν τον προλαβω...ο θεος βοηθος,σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Καλή τύχη. Είναι δύσκολο σίγουρα αλλά δεν μπορείς να μην κάνεις και τίποτα. Θα τα κατάφερεις. Σου εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Εσύ κάνε την προσπάθεια και, αν τα καταφέρεις, θα νιώσεις υπέροχα. Αν όχι, θα αποκτήσεις πολύτιμη εμπειρία...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

ευχαριστω παιδια...πριν λιγο ειδα την φωλια και ζουμε ολα μεχρι στιγμης,και τα 5....τα 3 ειναι μεγαλουτσικα,παω να παρω κρεμα και τα σχετικα,μια ακομα ερωτηση,οταν θα ταισω το μικρο να το εχω ξαπλωμενο στην παλαμη μου η να ειναι σε ορθια σταση;δηλαδη τα ποδια του ελευθερα στην χαρτοπετσετα;παιζει ρολο;

----------


## lagoudakis

δοκιμασα να ταισω τα 2 μικρα....το αποτελεσμα;πληρης αποτυχια,ειναι τοσο μικρα που δεν μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα δυστυχως,οπως τα βλεπω ειναι δυσκολο να επιβιωσουν,τα εχουν απο κατω συνεχως τα 3 μεγαλυτερα...απλα με εχει στεναχωρησει αυτη η κατασταση

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Έχω διαβάσει ότι τους βάζεις τη σύριγγα από το πλάι δεξιά. Ξαναδοκιμάσε πιο μετά. Μακάρι να ήξερα να σε βοηθούσα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Μη στεναχωριέσαι, θέλει προσπάθεια. Λίγο λίγο θα τρώνε, είναι τόσο μικρά που απαιτούν πολύ λίγη τροφή. Λοιπόν, θα το έχεις να στέκεται όρθιο στα δύο και θα πιάσεις σταθερά ανάμεσα στον αντίχειρα και το δείκτη σταθερά το κεφαλάκι του μικρού. Προς το παρόν που είναι τόσο μικρά, ας είναι και λίγο πιο ξαπλωμένα στην παλάμη σου και με το άλλο χέρι να ταΐζεις. Μετά, με τη σύριγγα θα το ταΐσεις με τη σύριγγα από τα δεξιά. Είδες να γεμίζει ο πρόλοβος τους, δηλαδή έφαγαν; 

Όση τροφή περισσεύει μετά το τάισμα την πετάς, δεν κάνει να την ξανά χρησιμοποιήσεις. Για αυτό ετοίμασε μικρή ποσότητα. 

Γιατί αγχώθηκες; Τι δεν μπόρεσες να κάνεις; Δοκίμασες να τα ξανά ταΐσεις μέσα στη μέρα; Τα μικρά αυτά θέλουν κανονικά κάθε δύο ώρες τάισμα εκτός από το βράδυ που θα τα ταΐζουν οι γονείς αλλά και για να αδειάζει ο πρόλοβος.

Δες το συγκεκριμένο link: http://www.lovebirdsplus.com/day1babies.html. Λέει πως να ταΐζεις ενός ημερών μικρά.

----------


## lagoudakis

παιδια ειναι τοσο μικρο το ραμφος που νομιζω οτι θα σακατεψω το πουλι αν το πιεσω....4 ημερων ειναι,δοκιμασα στις 3 το μεσημερι και δεν εκανα τιποτα,ειναι πολυ αδυνατο και μικρο,δηλαδη για να ζει μεχρι αυτη την στιγμη(αν ζει τωρα) παει να πει οτι τρωει καθε 2 ωρες;το θεμα ειναι να το βρουνε οι γονεις,τα 2 μικρα ειναι πλακωμενα μονιμα οποτε και να τα δω απο τα αλλα,σηκωνω τα 3 και τα ψαχνω και τα βαζω πιο διπλα μηπως τα ταισουν οι γονεις,δυστυχως ειναι τοσο μικρα που δεν βλεπω στομα,και ειναι και η απειρια μου στην μεση,πρωτη φορα εχω πουλια σε φωλια,τι να πω;μακαρι να παρουν 3 μερες και να την γλυτωσουν,πραγμα που δεν το βλεπω,τοσο ειναι οπως στο αρθρο που μου εδωσες.....τελος παντων θα κανω αλλη μια αποπειρα αυριο αν ειναι σε ζωη

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιάννη διάβασε το link που σου παρέθεσα προς το τέλος. Λέει πως απλά στάζεις την τροφή όσο πιο λίγο γίνεται και όση φάει, δεν βάζεις μέσα στο στόμα του τη σύριγγα, είναι πολύ μικρό. Η περισσότερη θα χυθεί εκτός ή και πάνω στο μικρό. Εννοείται πως το σκουπίζεις και δεν την αφήνεις να στεγνώσει. Μέχρι να μάθουν πως να τρώνε από τη σύριγγα θέλει προσπάθειες. Στο τέλος θα βλέπεις αν έχει μπει, έστω και λίγη τροφή στον πρόλοβο.

----------


## lagoudakis

οκ ευθυμη,θα γινει αυριο στα 2 μικρα μια προσπαθεια,αρκει να ανοιξουν λιγο το ραμφος αν παει η κρεμα,ευχαριστω

----------


## Efthimis98

Πώς τα πάνε τα δύο μικρά σήμερα; Τάισες καθόλου;

----------


## lagoudakis

δυστυχως οχι γιατι ειχα δυσκολη μερα απο δουλειες....το πρωι στα πεταχτα ηταν εν ζωη που ειδα,οπως και πριν 10 λεπτα,απλα με πιεζει ο χρονος,αυριο θα κανω προσπαθεια που θα εχω λιγο χρονο,παντως καθε μερα που περναει ειναι υπερ τους,τα πρωτα 2 ανοιξαν ματακια σημερα και εχουν γινει θηρια

----------


## lagoudakis

δοκιμασα το πρωι να του δωσω με τον τροπο της σταγονας να φαει λιγο,δεν ανοιγει το ραμφος καθολου το παλιοπουλο!!!!οταν ειναι ξαπλα στην φωλια το ανοιηει λιγο,οταν τον πιασω σφραγιζει!!!!παντως ειναι πολυ μικρο σε σχεση με τα αλλα,εκτος αν ειναι ο τελευταιος....για να ζει μεχρι στιγμης που εχουν περασει 5 μερες λογικα κατι θα τρωει ετσι δεν ειναι;ποσες ωρες μπορει να ζησει χωρις φαγητο;αυριο αν ειναι ολα καλα θα κανω ξανα προσπαθεια

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν θα άντεχε χωρίς τάισμα τόσες μέρες οπότε το ταΐζουν. Το θέμα είναι ότι φορά θα γίνει το κακό (αν και νομίζω πως αντέχουν αρκετά πριν καταλήξουν από ασιτία). Αν ανοίγει το στόμα του και εντός της φωλιάς τάισε το μερικές σταγόνες εντός της φωλιάς τραβώντας το λίγο από τη "μάζα". Θα μάθει, άλλωστε δεν είναι φυσικό να ταΐζονται με σύριγγα. Αν επαναλαμβάνεις τη διαδικασία θα το καταλάβει. Και όπως είπαμε, πάνω στο ράμφος του και θα αρχίσει να τρώει πιστεύω μόλις καταλάβει τι είναι.

----------


## lagoudakis

αυριο θα δω....μου βαζεις δυσκολα!!!!πρεπει να διωξω το θηλυκο ομως καπου,ειναι ταλιμπαν,μονο που ακουμπαω το ξυλο της φωλιας βγαζει μαχαιρια,αν αντεξει λιγο ακομα ο φουκαρας και σηκωσει κεφαλι απο το πλακωμα που τρωει θα την βγαλει

----------


## lagoudakis

δυστυχως δεν τα καταφερε....ειχε μεινει πολυ πισω,μπορει να φταιω και εγω συν η απειρια του ζευγαριου,10 μηνων πουλακια τι να σου κανουν,υπαρχει αλλο ενα μικρο που ισως εχει μεινει πισω,το βουτηξα πριν λιγο και ευτυχως καταφερα να το ταισω...εφαγε σχεδον 1ml,ευτυχως ηταν συνεργασιμο αυτο και δαγκωνε ελαφρα την συριγγα,δεν μετραω ουτε βαρος ουτε ποσοτητα,ειναι το πιο μικρο που βλεπετε στην φωτο,μολις εχει φαει,μακαρι να ζησουν τα 4.....θα το ταισω αλλη μια στις 5

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα Γιάννη που χάθηκε το μικρό. Δυστυχώς αυτό είναι και το σύντομο τέλος πολλών μικρών στη φύση. Οι δυνατότεροι επιβιώνουν πάντα. Δεν πειράζει όμως, συνεχίζουμε αφού όλα πάνε καλά με τα υπόλοιπα μικρά. Μην μετράς βάρος προς το παρόν. Τάισε το όσο ζητάει μέχρι να πάρει τα πάνω του. Μετά θα είναι όλα πιο εύκολα.

Πόσο μερών είναι τώρα το μικρότερο;

Καλή συνέχεια στους γονείς!  :Happy:

----------


## lagoudakis

η αληθεια ειναι οτι με εριξε λιγο που χαθηκαν 2 μικρα,λογικα πρεπει να ηταν απο τα 3 τελευταια τα 2....δεν μπορω να υπολογισω το πιο μικρο ποιο ειναι στην σειρα,παντως ειδα να εχει ανοιξει ελαφρως το ματακι του,μια σχισμη ειναι,και το ραμφος εχει λιγο μαυρο πανω,το θεμα ειναι οτι εφαγε λιγο,σε λιγο λεω να κανω αλλη μια προσπαθεια να δωσω και στα 4....να ξεκουρασω και το ζευγαρι,τα 2 μικρα χαθηκαν προφανως απο την απειρια των γονιων και την δικια μου,απλα δεν το εχω ξαναζησει αυτο το σκηνικο και με επιασαν και στον υπνο,μου ελεγαν οτι συνηθως κανουν πουλακια ανοιξη και φθινοπωρο και αφου ειναι 12 μηνων,και συνεβησαν ολα τα αντιθετα!!!!!!ουτε φωλια ειχα βαλει μεσα ουτε τιποτα.....πιστευω οτι ειναι καλα να ταιζω 2 φορες την ημερα στην φαση που ειναι τωρα,τι λες;

----------


## Efthimis98

Μία χαρά είναι, τα μεγάλα δε νομίζω να έχουν πρόβλημα και μία φορά τη μέρα καλά είναι, το μικρό αν μπορείς και παραπάνω από δύο. Αλλά μην το παρακάνεις γιατί οι γονείς μπορεί να χάσουν το ενδιαφέρον τους, δηλαδή τα μικρά να είναι συνέχεια χορτάτα και να μη ζητάν τροφή. Να ταΐζεις όταν βλέπεις πως ο πρόλοβος τους είναι άδειος και όχι γεμάτος και προτίμησε πάντα σταθερές ώρες τη μέρα. Μην ταΐζεις επίσης το βράδυ για να προλαβαίνει να αδειάζει ο πρόλοβος μία φορά.

----------


## lagoudakis

ωραια,ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις,σε μια ωρα θα τα ταισω ολα,θα τα βαλω πανω σε ενα ταψι και θα τους δωσω απο 1 ml περιπου και μετα μεσα για νανι

----------


## lagoudakis

δειχνουν να πηγαινουν καλα τα πραγματα....

----------


## Efthimis98

Ομορφιές χαχαχα!!! Πως μεγάλωσαν βρε, ολόκληρα πουλάκια γίνονται!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Andromeda

> δειχνουν να πηγαινουν καλα τα πραγματα....


τι ωραια εικονα ειναι αυτη!!!!!!!!! τι ωραια μαμα με τα ζουζουνια της!!!!!!!  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:

----------


## lagoudakis

ευχαριστω παιδια,εχω αρχισει να πιστευω οτι δεν θα εχω αλλες απωλειες....ειδικα το ενα εχει γινει τεραστιο!!!και το τεταρτο μολις εχει ανοιξει τα ματια,σημερα δεν ταισα κανενα γιατι ηταν γεματος ο προλοβος οποτε ειπα μην τα ζορισω,αυτο που κανει ο αρσενικος και ταιζει την θηλυκια ειναι για να της βαλει τροφη για τα μικρα;

----------


## Cristina

Γιαννη,τι γίνεται;;; Τι μωρουλια είναι αυτά;; Έχω χάσει επεισόδια.
" Οι κουτσομπολες" κάνανε παιδιά!!!
Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου ! Και εγώ τραβηξα ζόρι με τα δικά μου όταν μου έβγαλαν μωρά. Και εγώ χωρίς πείρα ταισα το ένα πιτσουνακι μου . Μία χαρά τα πας! 
Καλή συνέχεια! Γερά να είναι τα μικρά!!!!

----------


## lagoudakis

καλησπερα χριστινα,ασε με επιασαν στον υπνο τα ατιμα!!!!!περιμενα ανοιξη και μου εσκασαν μεσα στο καταχειμωνο στα καλα καθουμενα....δυστυχως 2 δεν τα καταφεραν αλλα τωρα τα 4 δειχνουν οκ,να εισαι καλα καλο απογευμα

----------


## lagoudakis

καλημερα παιδια.....τα 3 εχουν γινει  θηρια,αυτος που εχει μεινει πισω ειναι αυτος,τον ταιζω οπως μπορω,πως τον βλεπετε τον προλοβο του;ειναι μολις τελειωσα το ταισμα γιατι τον βρηκα αδειο πριν λιγο,χρονια πολλα σε ολους

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλά κάνεις και τον ταΐζεις, τούμπανο το βλέπω.  :Happy: 
Μία χαρά πάει νομίζω!!!

----------


## lagoudakis

ο εκτροφεας που ειχα αγορασει το ζευγαρι με εκραξε....μου ειπε οτι το εσκασα στο φαγητο αχαχχαχα,αμα εισαι ασχετος!!!!! 1,5 ml του εδωσα ο βλακας ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα εντάξει μέχρι να πάρει τα πάνω του. Από εδώ όμως και πέρα ή θα δίνεις λιγότερο ή θα μετράς το βάρος του και θα του δίνεις την ανάλογη ποσότητα. Πάντως να ασχολείσαι κανένα δεκάλεπτο με όλα τα μικρά, να τα πιάνεις στο χέρι σου, να τα ακουμπάς στο σώμα τους και να τους μιλάς. Έτσι θα έχεις πολύ πιθανόν ήμερα και εξοικειωμένα με την ανθρώπινη παρουσίαση πουλάκια. Και αν θες δίνεις και από λίγη κρέμα συνδυαστικά ως επιβράβευση. Λίγη χαχαχα.  :winky:

----------


## lagoudakis

ναι λεω μια και εκλεισαν 20 μερες τα πρωτα να αρχισω να τα πιανω λιγο.....εχω τον κερβερο απο πανω μου και φοβαμαι μην τα παρατησει αν και δεν νομιζω,καθε μερα ανοιγω την φωλια και τους μιλαω,λεω απο βδομαδα να τα βγαλω εξω και να καθαρισω την φωλια και να βαλω πριονιδι

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κάνε το δε θα χεις πρόβλημα. Αν έχεις άγχος βγάλε τα μικρά μισά μισά. Να μην ξεμείνει η μάνα από μωρά.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

κανω αλλο κολπο,ανοιγω την πορτα και βγαινουν εξω,βεβαια ειναι σε αποσταση βολης απο την φωλια,την ξεγελαω με χαρτακια λιγο παραπερα,μολις δει να κραταω χαρτακι ορμαει και το κοβει για να το βαλει στην πλατη,οσο ειναι απασχολημενη ανοιγω την φωλια και τα βουταω,ετσι θα κανω....θα τα βαλω σε ενα ταπερακι με πριονιδι και θα καθαρισω γρηγορα την φωλια

----------


## lagoudakis

κουκλα την εκανα την φωλια,εδω οι μπομπιρες στην αναμονη μεχρι να τελειωσω

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα πάρω το πρώτο αεροπλάνο και θα έρθω να τα ζουλήξω, προλαβαίνω;  :winky: 
Μπορείς στα τρία μεγάλα να ασχολείσαι μαζί τους και πάνω από τέταρτο, έχουν καλυφθεί με "φτεράκια" οπότε δεν κρυώνουν εύκολα, ειδικά στο εσωτερικού του σπιτιού!!! Λατρείες!!!

----------


## ndlns

Είναι πραγματικά πολύ φάτσες...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

ειναι κουκλακια νικο...πρωτα πουλακια που βλεπω απο κοντα στην ζωη μου τοσο μικρο,σε ευχαριστω,προλαβαινεις ευθυμη,φυσικα οταν βρεθεις αθηνα οπως ειπες 1 ειναι δικο σου απο τα 3,και δεν σηκωνω κουβεντα για αυτο,εκτος απο το μικρο που εχω δεθει πιο πολυ......

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μα και η μαμά είναι κούκλα. Σα μικρό βερίκοκο είναι το μουτρακι της. Τα λατρεύω τα άτιμα αλλα αλλά έχουν φωνή καμπάνα!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

ειναι πολυ φασαριοζικα οντως....πουλακια για γερα νευρα,πριν απο λιγο ανοιξα την φωλια και πηρα το πιο μικρο και το ειδα με αδειο προλοβο,γρηγορα κρεμα στην συριγγα και δεν προλαβα να την ακουμπησω στον ραμφος κοντεψε να την φαει,μακραν το πιο ευκολο ταισμα που εχω κανει,δεν προλαβαινει να φαει το κακομοιρο γιατι ορμανε τα αλλα 3 πανω στην μανα λογικα οποτε το φουκαριαρικο πειναει

----------


## xrisam

Υπέροχα είναι!! Να τα χαιρεσαι!!

----------


## lagoudakis

σε ευχαριστω πολυ...αντε να ξεπεταχτουν λιγο γιατι με εχει φαει το αγχος...ειδικα απο την στιγμη που πεθαναν 2 πουλακια...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι σκέτες γλύκες!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι και εσύ και οι γονείς!! Όλα καλά θα πάνε με τα μωρούλια και σύντομα δεν θα πιστεύεις πόσο πολύ μεγάλωσαν!!

----------


## lagoudakis

μακαρι κωνσταντινα...πρωτη φορα βλεπω πουλακια σε φωλια και μου κανει καπως,αυγα μονο σε σουπερ μαρκετ εχω δει,ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η πρώτη φορά πάντοτε αφήνει τη μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση Γιάννη, ειδικά αν είναι επιτυχημένη η προσπάθεια!! Είναι απίστευτο συναίσθημα να μεγαλώνουν υπό τη φροντίδα σου!

----------


## lagoudakis

σιγουρα ειναι καπως....με το μικροτερο ανησυχω λιγο γιατι δεν βλεπω να ειναι και πολυ ταισμενος απο τους γονεις....

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιάννη πήρες το κολάι τώρα στο τάισμα, θα συμπληρώνεις εσύ!  :Happy:

----------


## lagoudakis

σημερα το μικρο το ειδα ταισμενο πριν λιγο οποτε το αφησα,τα αλλα εχουν γινει μουλαρια,τρεχουν πανω κατω στην φωλια και τον πατανε τον φουκαρα,οι γονεις τρωνε αυτο τον καιρο συνεχως!!!!ειναι επειδη εχουν τα μικρα;μιλαμε δεν προλαβαινω να γεμιζω,ασε το μιλλετ,ενα τζαμπι την ημερα για πλακα,και 2 να εβαζα θα το εσκιζαν

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι τρώνε πολύ γιατί πρέπει να ταΐσουν άλλα τέσσερα στόματα.  :winky:

----------


## lagoudakis

αυτο καταλαβα αλλα ηθελα και μια αλλη γνωμη,ανοιγω την πορτα για να βγουνε λιγο να ξεμουδιασουν οι γονεις,κανουν σαν τρελα να βγουνε εξω γιατι ειχαν μαθει 2 ωρες την ημερα να ειναι εξω και τωρα τα βγαζω 15 λεπτακια που εχουν μικρα και εχουν πηξει τα κακομοιρα,το θηλυκο τι τρελα ειναι αυτη που εχει να κοβει χαρτακια και να τα βαζει στην πλατη!!!!!οκ εβγαλε πουλακια δεν θα σταματησει αυτο το βιολι;την βλεπω να γενναει ξανα συντομα ετσι οπως το παει,να δω τι θα τα κανω στο τελος!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Συνήθως όταν ξεκινούν να γεννούν δεν σταματάνε. Αν δε θες άλλη γέννα η λύση είναι αυτή που λέγαμε, όχι τόσο πλούσια διατροφή και ελάττωση των ωρών ημερησίου φωτός. Προς το παρόν αυτό είναι δύσκολο γιατί μέχρι να απογαλακτιστούν τα μικρά η θηλυκή θα έχει ήδη γεννήσει αυγά, αν προχωρήσει. Λέω να κάνει τις δύο γέννες που θέλει για να ηρεμήσει ορμονικά και μετά εφαρμόζεις αυτό που είπα πριν. 

Και μετά ελπίζεις να μην ξεκινήσουν και την άνοιξη. Το ότι προχωρούν σε γέννα σημαίνει ότι τα φροντίζεις άψογα.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Άφησε τη να προχωρήσει σε δεύτερη γέννα για να ηρεμήσει μετά. Αν την κόψεις τώρα δε θα ησυχάσει νομίζω. Και το δικό μου το θηλυκό μόλις πήρε μπρος τέλος καλοκαιριού δε σταμάταγε με τίποτα. Και η ατυχία μου ήταν ότι μου πέθανε το αγόρι της. Αναγκάστηκα και τη χάρισα και αμέσως με το νεο γαμπρό προχώρησε σε άλλη γέννα.
Γνώμη μου είναι να τα αφήσεις και όλα θα πάνε καλά.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

μα η πλακα ειναι οτι δεν τους κανω καμμια διατροφικη προετοιμασια!!!!τους αγοραζω σπορους καλης ποιοτητας μονο...δεν εχουν φαει ποτε ουτε λαχανικα ουτε αυγα ουτε τιποτα!!!!....ειναι δυνατον να γενναει τοσο ευκολα;αλλοι εχουν ζευγαρια και δεν μπορουν να δουνε πουλακι και εμενα χωρις προετοιμασια ξεκινησαν απο 10 μηνων πουλακια;το χειροτερο θα ειναι να μου σκασουν τωρα συντομα τιποτα αλλα αυγα...αν συμβει(που να μην συμβει) τι κανω;μικρα πουλακια και αυγα μεσα σε μια φωλια;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Συνήθως Γιάννη μέχρι να γεννήσει και να βγουν τα πουλάκια, τα μεγαλύτερα μωρά έχουν βγει από τη φωλιά στον υπόλοιπο χώρο του κλουβιού. Στα κοκατιλάκια μου αυτό έγινε, βέβαια όχι με μεγάλη επιτυχία επειδή τα μεγάλα μωρά ήταν λίγο ζιζάνια και πείραζαν τα αυγά. Έσκασαν τρία μικρά αλλά τα κατάφερε ένα τελικά λόγω κούρασης και των γονιών.

----------


## lagoudakis

μονο αυτο να μην μου τυχει τωρα!!!!!οκ την ανοιξη δεν θα με πειραζε..αλλα οχι στο καπακι,θα τα βγαλω εξω στο κρυο να μαρμαρωσουν ωστε να φυγει η οποια διαθεση :Love0040:  :Love0040:  (πλακα κανω)

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα βασανιστήρια για να μη γεννάν.  ::  Γενικά όλα τα πουλάκια μικρού μεγέθους μπορούν να αναπαραχθούν εύκολα σχετικά, άσχετα αν υπάρχουν προβληματικά πουλιά. Το ότι προχωρούν σε αναπαραγωγή και επιτυγχάνουν στη διαδικασία δεν οφείλεται μόνο στη διατροφή, αλλά και στη διαμονή τους, στον τρόπο που τους συμπεριφέρεσαι και το κυριότερο αισθάνονται ασφάλεια. 

Θέλουμε φωτογραφίες των μικρών, δεν τα χορταίνουμε!  :Happy:

----------


## lagoudakis

σημερινες....το μικρο το εχουν εξαφανισει τα γερακια.....

----------


## Efthimis98

Μεγάλωσαν για τα καλά τα μεγάλα!  :Happy:  

Άρχισαν να βγάζουν και τις μάσκες τους, είναι σκέτα κουκλιά!!!

----------


## lagoudakis

τα 3 ναι!!!!το ενα ειναι πολυ μικρο ακομα,ειναι τεραστια η διαφορα με τα αλλα,δεν ξερω αν ειναι το τελευταιο,η το 4 στην σειρα που βγηκε,αν θυμασε 2 τα εχασα,αν ειναι το το 4  υπαρχει θεμα....αν ειναι το 6 ισως ειναι νορμαλ το μεγεθος του....αυριο θα σου βαλω μια φωτο να μου πεις την γνωμη σου,θα με πονεσει πολυ αν το χασω τωρα

----------


## lagoudakis

καλησπερα,φωτο πριν λιγο,δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν μεγαλωνει!!!!εχει μεινει τοσο πισω απο τα αλλα3....και τρωει και ολα καλα δειχνουν

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Το ζυγιζεις κάθε μέρα να χεις ένα μέτρο σύγκρισης;


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

δυστυχως δεν εχω αξιωθει να παρω ζυγαρια.....εχει αναπτυξη αλλα πολυ αργα σε σχεση με τα αλλα,το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ξερω ποιο στην σειρα.....αν ειναι το 4 τοτε εχει θεμα,αν ειναι το 6 ισως οχι,τελος παντων.....

----------


## Efthimis98

Το ιδανικό είναι να το ζυγίζεις καθημερινά ώστε να καταλαβαίνεις πόσα γραμμάρια παίρνει. Καλό είναι να το ταΐζεις όσο ζητάει... το ότι μένει πίσω ενώ το ταΐζεις δεν είναι καλό. Μου θυμίζει τα μικρά σε άλλο θέμα που δεν τα κατάφεραν, βέβαια ήταν μικρότερα. Να αναλάβεις εσύ το τάισμα του καθημερινά, να βρίσκεται όμως προς το παρόν στη φωλιά.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γιάννη, στην περσινή αναπαραγωγή μου με τα καναρινάκια, το ένα είχε θέμα και μεγάλωνε με πάρα πάρα πολύ αργούς ρυθμούς. Τότε με είχε συμβουλεύσει ο Δημήτρης (jk21), να βάλω στο νερό των γονιών καρνιτίνη, πολυβιταμίνη και ασβέστιο και μπορώ να πω πως βοήθησε γιατί η μιρκούλα πήρε τα πάνω της και τώρα είναι ένα φυσιολογικό καναρινάκι που δεν υστερεί σε μέγεθος από τα υπόλοιπα. 
Δεν ξέρω αν ίσως χρειάζεται και το μικράκι εδώ κάποια βοήθεια για να μεγαλώσει λίγο πιο γρήγορα.

----------


## lagoudakis

παιδια σας ευχαριστω....απο βδομαδα θα παω για ζυγαρια,για βιταμινη θα γραφει δοσολογια λογικα ε;θα το ταιζω και εγω καθημερινα,ετυχε χτες να εχω ανοιχτη την φωλια και να χαζευω,και ιεδα την μανα να ταιζει,την ειχαν βαλει στην μεση τα 3 θηρια και ο μικρος δεν προλαβαινε ο φουκαρας......καλη χρονια σε ολους

----------


## lagoudakis

οικογενειακες καταστασεις.....

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αχ τι κουκλιά!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Ολόκληρα πουλάκια έγιναν!  :Happy: 
Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!!!

----------


## lagoudakis

τα 3 ναι.....το 4 ειναι μια σταλια!!!!!σας ευχαριστω παιδια για τις βοηθειες και την υποστηριξη σας

----------


## Andromeda

τι ομορφα πουλακια!!!
πιστευω θα παρει μπρος και το μικροτερο με συμπληρωματικο ταισμα,
Γιαννη τωρα που πηρες το "κολαει" ,αν μας τυχει παρομοια περιπτωση, θα σε εχουμε για συμβουλο.

----------


## lagoudakis

ναι σωθηκατε τωρα!!!!κακην κακως το ταιζω,αλλα απο το τιποτα,ευχαριστω σοφια.....τωρα που μεγαλωσε λιγο το μικρο το ταιζω σε αλλη θερμοκρασια την κρεμα;λογω δουλειας το βλεπω 1 στην 12 περιπου και αλλη μια στις 5...πιστευω 2 φορες να το φτανουν αν βοηθανε και οι γονεις ....που αμφιβαλλω

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι στην ίδια θερμοκρασία πάντα. Το ιδανικό θα ήταν τρεις φορές αν τάιζες εξολοκλήρου εσύ. Αλλά και δύο είναι καλά αφού είναι με τους γονείς του. Κάνε και αυτό που σου είπε η Κωνσταντίνα. Θα βοηθήσει όλα τα μικρά και ειδικά το μικρότερο!  :winky:

----------


## lagoudakis

στους 40 συνεχιζω δηλαδη.....φυσικα και θα το κανω,ευχαριστω φιλε μου

----------


## Cristina

Τι γλυκά που είναι!!! Καλή συνέχεια, Γιάννη!!!

----------


## lagoudakis

σε ευχαριστω πολυ...ειναι τα τερατακια,ειδικα τωρα που ειναι μικρουλια

----------


## IscarioTis

Πωωωω φτου φτου να τουε τσιμπησω τα μαγουλα?μπορω?
Σε λιγο ολοκληρνεται η κατασκευη για να βαλω τα κλουβια και οταν αλλαξω κλουβι στο ζευγαρακι μου θα μ μεινει 1 κλουβι αδειο
με βαζεις ιδεες Γιαννη 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

αχαχαχα ετσι Δημητρη

----------


## xrisam

Moυτράκια γλυκά!!! Για πολλά φιλάκια!!!

----------


## lagoudakis

σε ευχαριστω χρυσα,αγχος και αυτο...εχω τον καημο μου με τα 2 μικρα που δεν εζησαν,ειναι και το τεταρτο που ειναι μια σταλια και μεγαλωνει με το σταγονομετρο και δεν μου εφταναν αυτα βλεπω απο το πρωι το μεγαλυτερο να εχει βγαλει το κεφαλακι απο την τρυπα την φωλιας και να κοιταει εξω!!!!!να μου σκασει απο πανω να τσακιστει να εχουμε αλλα!!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μη φοβάσαι Γιάννη, έτσι κάνουν την πρώτη έξοδο. Πέφτουν και τριγυρνάνε στον πάτο και μετά σιγά σιγά μαθαίνουν να σκαρφαλώνουν. Βλέπεις οι παπαγάλοι, εκτός από το πέταγμα πρέπει να μάθουν και το σκαρφάλωμα! Φοβερές εμπειρίες, απόλαυσε τις θα τις θυμάσαι μια ζωή!!

----------


## lagoudakis

μην τσακιστει και παθει καμμια ζημια!!!!!και που θα κοιμηθει στον πατο;ωχ παναγια μου....,δεν μπορω να βαλω και την φωλια κατω

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Χαχαχαχα! Το άγχος του νέου γονιού. Πως σε καταλαβαίνω. Φοβερή εμπειρία ε; είναι μαγεία όλη αυτή η διαδικασία. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

τι λες τωρα!!!!θα βαλω κοτετσοσυρμα στην τρυπα και θα το βγαλω μετα το πασχα!!!!ρε μπελα που βρηκα.....πριν λιγο πηγα στο δωματιο με τον φακο να δω αν ειναι ολα οκ :Anim 63:  :Anim 63:

----------


## jk21

> καλησπερα,φωτο πριν λιγο,δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν μεγαλωνει!!!!εχει μεινει τοσο πισω απο τα αλλα3....και τρωει και ολα καλα δειχνουν








> Γιάννη, στην περσινή αναπαραγωγή μου με τα καναρινάκια, το ένα είχε θέμα και μεγάλωνε με πάρα πάρα πολύ αργούς ρυθμούς. Τότε με είχε συμβουλεύσει ο Δημήτρης (jk21), να βάλω στο νερό των γονιών καρνιτίνη, πολυβιταμίνη και ασβέστιο και μπορώ να πω πως βοήθησε γιατί η μιρκούλα πήρε τα πάνω της και τώρα είναι ένα φυσιολογικό καναρινάκι που δεν υστερεί σε μέγεθος από τα υπόλοιπα. 
> Δεν ξέρω αν ίσως χρειάζεται και το μικράκι εδώ κάποια βοήθεια για να μεγαλώσει λίγο πιο γρήγορα.


Aν μπορεις ταιζε και αυτη την αυγοτροφη ενισχυμενη οπως θα την εφτιαχνες για ιθαγενη , ριχνοντας και καρνιτινη , πολυβιταμινη (αν δεν εχεις θα σου ελεγα την anima strath στα 2μισυ ml στα 250 γρ αυγοτροφης ή στο λιτρο νερου ) μονο στο μικρο για να καλυψει μερος της μειωμενης αναπτυξης και να πλησιασει τα αλλα

----------


## lagoudakis

σε ευχαριστω δημητρη για την απαντηση,δυστυχως δεν τρωνε τιποτα οι γονεις εκτος απο μιλετ και ποικιλια σπορων,τουλαχιστον τσακιζουν το σουπιοκοκκαλο,υπαρχει καποια βιταμινη να βαλω στο νερο;

----------


## lagoudakis

τον κοβω να ειναι ετοιμος για ηρωικη εξοδο!!!!οταν θα φαει την τουμπα τι κανω;τον αφηνω κατω η τον ριχνω ξανα μεσα στην φωλια;

----------


## lagoudakis

> Aν μπορεις ταιζε και αυτη την αυγοτροφη ενισχυμενη οπως θα την εφτιαχνες για ιθαγενη , ριχνοντας και καρνιτινη , πολυβιταμινη (αν δεν εχεις θα σου ελεγα την anima strath στα 2μισυ ml στα 250 γρ αυγοτροφης ή στο λιτρο νερου ) μονο στο μικρο για να καλυψει μερος της μειωμενης αναπτυξης και να πλησιασει τα αλλα


σου εστειλα μηνυμα δημητρη αλλα ειναι γεματο το inbox σου και δεν παιρνεις αλλα...ευχαριστω παντως

----------


## jk21

Καποιο που εστειλες (δευτερο ) τωρα το απογευμα , το παρελαβα και σου απαντησα πριν λιγο 

Συνηθως τα σκευασματα προτεινονται για χρηση στο νερο των πουλιων , αν βολευει ομως το ειδος αυγοτροφης που δινει ο καθενας , συνηθως υπαρχουν δοσολογιες και για την τροφη .Αρκει να μπορεις να διαλυσεις την πολυβιταμινη σωστα και ομοιομορφα και στην αυγοτροφη . Στο νερο μαλιστα , αλλοιωνεται πιο ευκολα και θελει συχνη αλλαγη , ειναι ομως πιο ευκολα παρεχομενη

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το αφήνεις έξω Γιάννη, για να μάθει να πετάει και να σκαρφαλώνει. Δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα, θα κατεβαίνουν οι γονείς να τα ταίζουν!

----------


## lagoudakis

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

μετα κοπων και βασανων εχει γινει ετσι...δεν ξερω αν ειναι οκ αν υποθεσουμε οτι ειναι ο τελευταιος που βγηκε 20 δεκεμβριου,τα αλλα εχουν γινει θηρια

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα πάει καλά Γιάννη αφού έχει βγάλει και πουπουλάκια! Μπορεί να του πάρει παραπάνω καιρό να φτάσει το σωστό μέγεθος, δηλαδή μπορεί να αρχίσει να τρώει μόνο του και να συνεχίσει να μεγαλώνει. Αυτό έγινε με το καναρινάκι μου που είχε αντίστοιχο θέμα ανάπτυξης. Πιστεύω πως θα πάνε όλα καλά .

----------


## Andromeda

βρε αυτο ομορφυνε πολυ   :Youpi:

----------


## lagoudakis

σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!!!!αν δειτε την διαφορα με τα αλλα 3 ειναι χαωδης,τα αλλα ειναι πια κανονικα πουλακια!!!!τους ριχνω και σπορακια μεσα στην φωλια και τα τρωνε τα μεγαλυτερα,τουλαχιστον προσπαθουν,η πλακα ειναι οτι προσπαθει και το κολητηρι αυτο να τα τσιμπησει!!!!!!μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα γιατι δεν θελω να το χασω τωρα που πηρε λιγο πανω του

----------


## jk21

Ολα καλα θα πανε !!!!

----------


## lagoudakis

μακαρι δημητρη,θελω να το πιστευω,παντως δειχνει οκ σε ολα,λιγο βαρος να παρει μονο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γιάννη, τώρα που ξεκινούν να τσιμπούν σπόρους τα μωρά να έχεις τσαμπί κεχρί, συνήθως σε αυτό μαθαίνουν πρώτα να τρώνε μόνα τους. Επίσης όταν βγουν από τη φωλιά, θα καθήσουν για λίγο στο πάτο μέχρι να μάθουν να πετούν. Να φροντίσεις να έχεις σε χαμηλό σημείο νερό, κεχρί, σπόρους και αυγό για να μάθουν να τρώνε  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Η εμφανιση του πουλιου , αν και πιο μικροκαμωμενο , δειχνει εμφανιση πουλιου που μεταβολιζει σιγουρα τις τροφες που του δινονται . Το πτερωμα του ειναι υγιεστατο .Αν υπηρχε δυσαπορροφηση θρεπτικων συστατικων , θα ηταν εμφανης εκει . Θα καλυψει σιγα σιγα το δρομο που βρισκεται μπροστα του ,ωστε να φτασει τα αλλα και κυριως αυτο θα γινει ,οταν θα ειναι αυτονομο .Συνεχισε οσο μπορεις , να βοηθας με τον τροπο που βοηθας επιπλεον των γονιων τωρα

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιάννη πώς μεγάλωσε έτσι ο μπόμπιρας; Είναι πανέμορφο!  :Happy: 
Και εγώ πιστεύω πως έχει ξεφύγει τον κίνδυνο οπότε τώρα μπορείς να τα καμαρώνεις με λιγότερο άγχος! Περιμένουμε και άλλες φωτογραφίες τους, μη μας τα στερείς!!!  ::

----------


## lagoudakis

παιδια σας ευχαριστω ολους για την βοηθεια που μου δινετε....και ειναι σημαντικη για καποιον που βρεθηκε ξαφνικα με πουλακια για πρωτη φορα!!!!σωστο κωνσταντινα αυτο με το κεχρι,θα τους βαλω λιγο στην φωλια,εννοειτε οταν πεσουν κα θα φροντισω για μια ποτιστρα χαμηλα και φαγητο στον πατο.....φωτο πριν λιγο,ειναι οι 2 μεγαλοι...

----------


## Efthimis98

Λατρείες! Είναι θέμα χρόνου να ξεπεταχτούν από τη φωλιά!  :Happy: 
Είδες τελικά που η μάσκα τους δεν είναι ούτε πορτοκαλί ούτε ροδακινί αλλά ανάμιξή τους;

----------


## lagoudakis

ναι αυτο προσεξα ευθυμη!!!!!βγηκε ο μεσος ορος απο τους γονεις!!!!!!!σημερα αυριο βλεπω την πτωση και εγω!!!!!!ετοιμα για φουνταρισμα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αχ κάτι μουρίτσες τέλειες! Ετοιμάζονται για το άλμα!!

----------


## lagoudakis

βρηκα αλλο τωρα να αγχωθω...οκ ξεπεταχτηκαν τα 3 και μαλλον το 4 (το οποιο εδω και 2 μερες δεν θελει να φαει κρεμα το βλεπω παντα να ειναι ταισμενο) να δω πως θα σκασουν κατω...θελω να πιστευω οτι δεν θα σπασουν κατι

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα κόκκαλα των πτηνών όταν είναι μωρά είναι εκπληκτικά ανθεκτικά προκειμένου να μάθουν να πετούν χωρίς να σπάσουν κάτι όταν πέσουν. Η φύση έχει πραγματικά προνοήσει για όλα! Μην αγχώνεσαι, δεν θα πάθουν τίποτα!

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω τι ομορφα που ειναι!!! Να τα χαιρεστε! Με το καλο να βγουν ολα! Ολα καλα θα πανε! Απο φασαρια πως πατε;

----------


## lagoudakis

ευχαριστω,σε λογικα πλαισια η φασαρια,σαν μπατζι κανουν,τουλαχιστον τα δικα μου....

----------


## lagoudakis

> Τα κόκκαλα των πτηνών όταν είναι μωρά είναι εκπληκτικά ανθεκτικά προκειμένου να μάθουν να πετούν χωρίς να σπάσουν κάτι όταν πέσουν. Η φύση έχει πραγματικά προνοήσει για όλα! Μην αγχώνεσαι, δεν θα πάθουν τίποτα!


απολυτα λογικο και σωστο αυτο που λες!!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Και με απόχη θα περιμένεις από κάτω Γιάννη μη τυχόν και πέσει κανένα κάτω????

Αχ βρε χαζομπαμπά. Σε πειράζω!
Μα τι μωράκια είναι αυτά κουκλιά. 
Αλήθεια τι λες? Θα προχωρήσουν και σε άλλη γέννα οι γονείς? Πως τα βλέπεις τα πράγματα?

----------


## lagoudakis

αχαχχαχαχα ετσι μαργαριτα!!!!!το θεωρω σιγουρο αυτο!!!εχει τρελαθει το θηλυκο....συνεχιζει και μαζευει χαρτια και τα παει μεσα!!!!κανει σαν παλαβη,τσιμπαει εμενα οποτε με δει,τρεχει στην φωλια,κοβει χαρτια,και ξανα ο ιδιος κυκλος!!!!!!να δω τι θα τα κανω στο τελος

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Τελικα τι εγινε με το πιο μικρο; Πηρε το πανω του;

----------


## lagoudakis

> Τελικα τι εγινε με το πιο μικρο; Πηρε το πανω του;


δειχνει να παιρνει αλεξανδρε,αργα βεβαια αλλα σταθερα.....στο ποστ 215 εχω χτεσινη φωτο του....εδω και 2 μερες οποτε παω να το ταισω δεν θελει και ειναι γεματος ο προλοβος του....ασε που χαζοτσιμπαει το μιλλετ που τους βαζω στην φωλια,τα αλλα 3 θηρια,πιστευω οτι την γλυτωσε σε πρωτη φαση

----------


## lagoudakis

παιδια εχω θεμα....σημερα ειδα το θηλυκο να τσιμπαει καποιες στιγμες τα μικρα!!!!!και αυτα τσιριζαν...τι κανω;να τα παρω απο τους γονεις;τα 3 μεγαλα βλεπω να τσιμπαν σπορακια που τους εχω πεταξει στην φωλια και το μικρο προσπαθει και αυτο.....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θέλει να φτιάξει ξανά φωλιά για να γεννήσει και τα πιέζει να βγουν! Τι ηλικία έχουν τα μικρά;

----------


## lagoudakis

ειναι απο 37 ημερων το πρωτο και 25 περιπου το τελευταιο .....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν δεις πως τα τσιμπάει πολύ και τους βγάζει πουπουλάκια, θα τα βάλεις σε ενα ταπεράκι στο πάτο του κλουβιού για να ελευθερωθεί η φωλιά και θα κατεβαίνουν να τα ταιζουν οι γονείς. Φυσικά με σποράκια και κεχρί όπως έχουμε πει! Για τα κοκατίλ αυτή τη τεχνική ακολουθούμε σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## lagoudakis

τωρα τα χωρισα......αφησα τα μικρα με τον πατερα!!!!επειδη φοβηθηκα οτι θα τους ορμησει ξανα αν τα βαλω σε ταπερακι,εκανα λαθος λες;στην φωλια εχω ριξει σπορακι και ενα τζαμπι κεχρι,δεν θα αντεξω στο καπακι να αρχισουν να γεννανε ξανα!!!!!δεν ξερω τι να κανω....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν ο πατέρας συνεχίζει να τα ταιζει κανονικά και δεν ενοχλήθηκε από την απουσία του θηλυκου δεν έκανες λάθος! Ίσως να γλυτώσεις και δεύτερη γέννα έτσι. Απλά παρατήρησε σίγουρα πως συνεχίζει να τα φροντίζει!

----------


## lagoudakis

αυτη την στιγμη η κατασταση ειναι ετσι,δυστυχως δεν χωραει ταπερ απο την πορτα,και τα πουλακια ειναι τα 3 ολοκληρα γαιδουρια!!!τσιμπανε μονα τους σπορακια,δεν ξερω αν τα τρωνε φυσικα,το μικρο το ταιζω ετσι και αλλιως 2 φορες την ημερα,και αυτο χαζοτρωει σπορακια,εδω και 1 ωρα που τα εχω ετσι ο πατερας δεν εχει μπει φυσικα στην φωλια

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έτσι και αλλιώς σε τέτοια ηλικία δε τα ταιζει τόσο συχνά για να χρειάζεται να είναι συνέχεια μέσα. Καλέ από αυτό το ύψος φοβόσουν ότι θα σπάσουν κάτι; Αυτό δεν είναι ύψος!

----------


## lagoudakis

οχι....αυτο ειναι το νεο κλουβι και ειναι χαμηλο το υψος,το αλλο ηταν πιο ψηλο που τα ειχα μεχρι τωρα

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιάννη επειδή δεν κατάλαβα καλά, αφαίρεσες τη φωλιά και την έβαλες στο καινούργιο κλουβί, την 76άρα ζευγαρωστρα, μαζί με τους γονείς; Και άφησες τον πατέρα με τα μικρά; 

Τα μικρά επιστρέφουν μόνα τους πίσω στη φωλιά ή τα βάζεις εσύ; Δεν κάθονται στον πάτο του κλουβιού; Βάλε τους μαλακές τροφές στα μικρά όπως αυγό ή αγγουράκι ή μπρόκολο για να αρχίζουν σιγά σιγά να δοκιμάζουν. Άλλωστε εφόσον άρχισαν να τρώνε σπόρους θα ταΐζονται πιο αραιά, δηλαδή συμπληρωματικά. 

Τις μπροστινές μικρές πόρτες να τις κλείσεις με κάτι, και γενικά κάθε πόρτα που ανοίγει συρόμενη προς τα πάνω, είτε μικρά λουκετάκια είτε κάποιο σχοινάκι. Τα Lovebirds είναι δραπέτες και θα τα βρεις καμία μέρα να πετάν στο σπίτι.

----------


## lagoudakis

ευθυμη στην καινουργια ζευγαρωστρα που εχω χωρισα απο την μια το ζευγαρι και απο την αλλη μονα τους τα μικρα μεσα στην φωλια,στην αρχη τα ειχα με τον πατερα αλλα εκαναν σαν τρελα να ειναι μαζι οποτε το εβαλα το ζευγαρι μαζι,η φωλια τωρα ειναι μονη της στην αλλη πλευρα,οχι δεν βγαινουν απο την φωλια,εκτος απο ενα,που μπαινει και βγαινει

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τελικά τα μωρά με ποιον γονέα από τους δύο είναι;

----------


## lagoudakis

σας μπερδεψα το ξερω,τωρα εχω αφησει το ζευγαρι μαζι στην μια πλευρα γιατι εκαναν σαν τρελα που τα χωρισα,ειχαν κολησει στο χωρισμα...και στην αλλη ειναι η φωλια με τα μικρα μεσα,ταισα για βραδυ το μικρο μονο....αυριο ξανα το πρωι

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Γιατί δεν τα βάζεις κάτω στον πάτο του κλουβιού σε ένα χαρτονενιο κουτάκι με ροκανιδι και να αφήσεις τη φωλιά στους γονείς; ίσως τα πάρει κρανίο το θηλυκό που της πήρες τη φωλιά. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιάννη όχι τα μικρά πρέπει να είναι με τους γονείς τους, ή τουλάχιστον με τον ένα. Προσπάθησε αυτό που σου είπε η Κωνσταντίνα και η Μαργαρίτα αν μπορείς. Θέλεις να προχωρήσουν σε άλλη γέννα; Λογικά όχι αλλά σίγουρα δεν το γλυτώνεις. Η επιλογή που έχεις είναι να μη ζευγαρώσει το αρσενικό με το θηλυκό ώστε το δεύτερο να γεννήσει άσπορα αυγά και να μην έχεις τύψεις που θα τα πετάξεις αφού κλωσήσει για ένα διάστημα ώστε να ηρεμήσει.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όπως είπε και ο Ευθύμης τα μωρά δεν έχουν απογαλακτιστεί ακόμα και χρειάζονται τους γονείς. Μην κάνεις σπασμωδικές κινήσεις τώρα στο τέλος επειδή αγχώθηκες, ακόμα και αν χάσουν μερικά πουπουλάκια θα ξαναβγούν σύντομα! Πρέπει όμως σίγουρα να έχουν κάποιον να τα ταίζει, παρόλο που δοκιμάζουν λίγο σπόρους δεν έχουν απογαλακτιστεί. Επίσης το τάισμα των γονέων τους προσφέρει υγρά τα οποία κανονικά παίρνουν από το νερό, επομένως μπορεί να αφυδατωθούν. Ο αρσενικός ίσως δεν μπήκε μέσα όχι επειδή έβγαλες το θηλυκό, αλλά επειδή τους άλλαξες τελείως το κλουβί και αγχώθηκε. Στα λέω όλα αυτά γιατί από τη πράξη μαθαίνουμε, όπως τα έμαθα και εγώ πέρσυ!

----------


## lagoudakis

παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ,και σημερα το πρωι τα ειδα τα μικρα φοβισμενα μονα τους,σιγουρα αλλη γεννα δεν θελω τωρα τουλαχιστον,τα εβαλα σε κουτακι στο χωρισμενο κλουβι και εκαναν σαν τρελα που ειδαν τους γονεις,τα 3 βγηκαν και κολησαν στα καγκελα αλλα δυστυχως η μανα τους επιτεθηκε μεσα απο το καγκελο!!!!!μετα εβαλα τον πατερα με τα μικρα και αφου εφαγε κεχρι ειδα να τα ταιζει!!!!τον μικρο τον αναλαμβανω εγω σε 5 λεπτα,οποτε να μεινω σε αυτο το σχημα προς το παρων;η μανα μονη και ο πατερας με τα μικρα;

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι Γιάννη, άσε τον πατέρα με τα μικρά αφού βλέπεις πως συνεχίζει να τα ταίζει και τη μητέρα χώρια. Θα αποφύγεις έτσι και τα ένσπορα αυγά.  :Happy:

----------


## lagoudakis

αυτο εκανα,και ειδα τον πατερα να τα ταιζει πριν λιγο!!!!εμειναν 12 ωρες νηστικα με την χαζομαρα που εκανα χτες να βαλω αλλου τα μικρα αλλου τους γονεις!!!!!δοκιμασα το πρωι με συριγγα αλλα μονο το μικρο εφαγε,τα αλλα ουτε για αστειο,την φοβουνται,σας ευχαριστω ολους για την βοηθεια!!!!θα ενημερωνω για την κατασταση,καλο σκ παιδια

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι όταν είναι σε μεγάλη ηλικία τους είναι πολύ δύσκολο να συνηθίσουν τη σύριγγα. Χαίρομαι που τα φροντίζει ο πατέρας, συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά!

----------


## lagoudakis

οντως κωνσταντινα,το αρσενικο ειναι αψογο πουλακι!!!!!γυρισα πριν απο λιγο και τα ειδα και τα 4 στον πατο μαζι με τον πατερα να τσιμπολογανε σπορακια και ολα μια χαρα,βεβαια με το που με ειδανε τρεξανε στην φωλια τα χαζα!!!!!καθησα και τα χαζεψα που προσπαθουσαν να μπουνε μεσα,τα 3 μπηκαν πιο ευκολα ο πιτσιρικας τελευταιος και εκανε αγωνα να χωθει!!!!!αυτο που με στεναχωρεσε ηταν οταν αρχισαν να τσιριζουν για να τα ταισει ο πατερας που ειδα το θηλυκο να προσπαθει να ανοιξει το χωρισμα για να παει!!!!!εκει την λυπηθηκα πραγματικα και ειμουνα στο τσακ να τραβηξω το χωρισμα να παει και αυτη στα μικρα!ρε τι εχω παθει με αυτα,αντε να μεγαλωσουν λιγο ακομα να μεινουν τα μικρα μαζι και το ζευγαρι μαζι,φοβαμαι το θηλυκο μην παθει τιποτα

----------


## lagoudakis

ολα πανε αψογα με τον πατερα!!!τα ταιζει συνεχεια ολα!!!!το θηλυκο λυπαμε που ειναι μονο του,πιστευω σε 1 βδομαδα να ειναι οκ ολα που κλεινουν 2 μηνες τα πρωτα,ολο το απογευμα ηταν στον πατο και ετρωγαν και τα μεγαλα επιασαν και κλαδι λιγο!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Τρελαίνομαι για φωτογραφίες τους!!!  :Happy:  Δεν τα χορταίνω!!!
Και το μικρό φαίνεται έχει πάρει τα πάνω του.

----------


## lagoudakis

ετσι νομιζω ευθυμη!!!απο το απογευμα πανε μια χαρα τα πραγματα,ο πατερας τους μου εχει κανει τρομερη εντυπωση,το εχει παρει πανω του το παιχνιδι,τον παρακαλουθουσα επι 3 ωρες να τρεχει να φαει και να τα ταιζει!!!!τα 3 τρωνε σπορακια συνεχως και ο μικρος το προσπαθει και αυτος,νομιζω οτι τελειωσε το θεμα και θα ζησουν ολα,σημερα 1 φορα ταισα τον μικρο το πρωι και τελος,ηταν τουμπανο μετα συνεχεια ο προλοβος,αντε να ασχοληθω μαζι του αλλες 3 μερες και αν......απλα λυπαμε το θηλυκο απιστευτα που ειναι μονο του,σε καποια στιγμη πηγε στα καγκελα ενα μικρο και του εξυνε το κεφαλι,εκει λυγισα....αντε να περασει μια βδομαδα ακομα να το βαλω μαζι το ζευγαρι

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην στεναχωριέσαι, εφόσον βλέπονται και ξύνονται είναι μικρότερο το σοκ. Αν τα βάλεις ξανά μαζί να είσαι έτοιμος και για δεύτερη γέννα ένσπορη. Στην παλιά ζευγαρώστρα ποια θα μείνουν;

----------


## lagoudakis

λες να ζευγαρωσουν ξανα αμεσως ε;το φοβαμαι αυτο και εγω,καλα αυτα τα παλιοπουλα συνεχεια ζευγαρωνουν;τοσο ευκολα;ακουω αλλους που παλευουν καιρο και δεν τους κανουν πουλακια!!!εμενα απο τον 10 μηνα αρχισαν!!!!στην παλια κανενας....ακατοικητο

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα μικρόσωμα παπαγαλάκια και γενικότερα πτηνά αναπαράγονται και πιο γρήγορα και με περισσότερους απογόνους γιατί πολύ απλά είναι θέμα επιβίωσης. Όσα επιβιώνουν και φεύγουν από την φωλιά, κινδυνεύουν να γίνουν θηράματα άλλων ζώων. Όσο πιο μικρόσωμα είναι, τόσο πιο ευάλωτα είναι. Είναι ένας παράγοντας αντιστάθμισης που έχει μελετήσει πολύ καλά η φύση. 

Εσύ έχεις ένα πολύ καλό ζευγάρι, γιατί δεν το θεωρώ να είναι τυχερό απλά, που θα σου χαρίσει πολλούς και υγιούς απογόνους. Συνήθως το θηλυκό γεννά αυγά πριν φύγουν τα μικρά και ανεξαρτητοποιηθούν και αυτός είναι ένας λόγος που μαδάει τα μικρά.

----------


## lagoudakis

και χωρις να εχει γινει διατροφη της προκοπης,δεν εχουν φαει ποτε αυγο και λαχανικα,μονο σπορακια και κεχρι,μου ελεγαν ολοι οτι χωρις προετοιμασια θα γεννησουν δυσκολα,στα μικρα απο ποτε να αρχισω δινω λαχανικα;αυγο βραστο να τους βαλω απο τωρα;

----------


## Efthimis98

To αυγό πρέπει να είναι από τις πρώτες τροφές που τρώνε, πριν καν αρχίσουν να τρώνε σπόρια, επειδή είναι μαλακό. Εννοείται πως ξεκινάς χωρίς δισταγμούς!  :Happy:

----------


## lagoudakis

ωραια....λαχανικα αργοτερα ε;να περασουν μερικες μερες;αυγο θα μπει αυριο κιολας

----------


## Efthimis98

Και από τώρα ξεκίνησε. Ξεκίνησε με μαλακά λαχανικά και κανένα φρούτο π.χ. μήλο, μπανάνα, μπρόκολο τέτοια. Προσοχή στις αλλοιώσεις. Σε λίγες ώρες να τα αφαιρείς.

----------


## lagoudakis

μια χαρα,θα τους βαλω σημερα,μηπως μια και δεν εφαγαν ποτε οι γονεις μαθουν αυτα,την καλημερα μου

----------


## lagoudakis

ρε παιδια πως τον βλεπετε τον πιτσιρικο;γιατι εχει μεινει τοσο μικρο;τα 3 ειναι πια κανονικα πουλια...τον ταιζω 3 φορες την ημερα αλλα με το ζορι,σπορακια τσιμπαει,αλλα δεν βγαινει απο την φωλια σχεδον καθολου

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θα τα φτάσει σε μέγεθος αργότερα Γιάννη! Μπορεί να ξεκινήσει να τρώει μόνο του και ακόμα να είναι πιο μικρό, αλλά σιγά σιγά θα τα φτάσει!

----------


## lagoudakis

κωνσταντινα αν υποθεσω οτι ειναι το τελευταιο,εχουν περασει 36 μερες!!!!!!αυτο ειναι οπως ηταν τα αλλα 20 ημερων,τι να πω; μακαρι,οταν γινουν 2 μηνων να τα χωρισω απο τον πατερα;να βαλω το ζευγαρακι μαζι γιατι εχει παλαβωσει η μανα μονη της

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Χώρισε τα. Δεν είναι με το κάγκελο ανάμεσα; από τη μια οι γονείς και από την άλλη τα μικρά

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

ναι θα τα χωρισω,απλα ακομα τα αφηνω τον πατερα γιατι ταιζει,βασικα πιο πολυ για το μικρο,τα αλλα εχουν ξεπεταχτει και ειναι ολοκληρα πουλια,διαβασα ενα αρθρο εδω που λεει στους 2 μηνες να γινει ο χωρισμος με τους γονεις,τα πρωτα ειναι 45 ημερων....

----------


## Andromeda

:Love0020: σκετη γλυκα ειναι ο πιτσιρικος
λογικο που του εχεις αδυναμια!

----------


## lagoudakis

ειναι πολυ ησυχο πουλακι,στο μεγεθος του τα αδελφια του χαλαγανε τον κοσμο,πριν μια ωρα που τον ταισα εφαγε σχετικα ανετα 1ml μετα κλειδωσε το στομα,ειναι το μονο που εχω ταισει και εχω δεθει μαζι του υπερβολικα,δεν θελω ουτε να το σκεφτω οτι δεν θα την βγαλει,αυτο που με στεναχωρει ειναι οτι δεν βλεπω τον πατερα να το ταιζει για καποιον λογο,εκτος αν εχει καταλαβει οτι του δινω εγω και δεν ασχολειται,ταιζει τα αλλα που τρωνε μονα τους και εχουν γινει σαν γαιδουρια

----------


## Cristina

Αααα!!! Σκέτη γλύκα είναι ο μικρός! Μην φοβάσαι, θα τα καταφέρει! Έχει θέληση, το παλεύει από τότε που ήταν μωρουλι. Δεν το πίστευα στα μάτια μου οταν το είδα πόσο μεγάλωσε! Φτου, φτου!!! 
Ή δικιά μου ή Μπουμπα ( που μεγάλωσα εγώ με κρέμα) ξεκίνησε να φάει από τα μικρά σπορακια ( από αυτά που δίνω στα "παραδείσια " μου). Μήπως θα βοηθούσε αν έδινες σπορακια από τσαμπί. Θα βοηθούσε να ξεκινήσει να μάθει να φάει κάτι μόνο του;
Έχεις πολύ καλή βοήθεια από τα παιδιά, από τι βλέπω ! Μπράβο τους!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θα τα χωρίσεις όταν είναι έτοιμα τα πουλάκια! Σωστή η βιβλιογραφία απλά κάθε πουλάκι είναι διαφορετικό και το καθένα παίρνει το δικό του χρόνο να απογαλακτιστεί πλήρως. Θα πρέπει να τρώνε μόνα τους ικανοποιητική ποσότητα (να βλέπεις ότι σπάνε όντως το σπόρο όχι ότι απλά το επεξεργάζονται) και να πίνουν μόνα τους νερό! Αυτό είναι πολύ βασικό κομμάτι για να καταλάβεις ότι είναι έτοιμα γιατί το νερό συνήθως το προσπαθούν τελευταίο! 

Με βλέπεις τόσο σίγουρη ότι θα μεγαλώσει επειδή έχω στο μυαλό μου το παράδειγμα από το καναρινάκι μου. Κοίτα εδώ διαφορά που έχει με τον πατέρα της όταν κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είναι στο ίδιο μέγεθος:  



και κοίταξε τη τώρα (είναι η μεσαία μικρή πάνω στο κλαδί):



της πήρε πολύ καιρό και ο αρσενικός τη τάιζε για παραπάνω διάστημα από ότι κανονικά, αλλά τους πρόφτασε! Υπήρξε και φάση που οι αδερφές της από τη 2η γέννα ήταν μεγαλύτερες από αυτήν!

----------


## lagoudakis

σας ευχαριστω πολυ κωνσταντινα και χριστινα και τα αλλα παιδια,οντως ειναι μεγαλη η βοηθεια σας!!!!υπεροχα τα καναρινακια σου!!!!!σπορακια τσιμπαει,τα εχω μουρλανει στο κεχρι ολα,δυστυχως ειναι πολυ μικρα τα σπορακια και δεν καταλαβαινω αν τα τρωει,μεγαλωσε και λιγο δεν βλεπω τον προλοβο του ωστε να καταλαβω,τον βλεπω πολυ ησυχο και με ανησυχει αυτο,πριν λιγο κοιμοταν,πιστευω να ειναι τυχαιο και να μην ειναι αρρωστο,με ανησυχει οτι ο πατερας δεν το πλησιαζει καθολου,θα δουμε.......η φωτο ειναι πριν μια ωρα

----------


## Ariadni

Αυτο το μικρουλι ειναι σκετη τρελα! Ειναι πολυ γλυκουλι! Και ειναι και πολυ δυνατο και θα τα καταφερει σιγουρα!
Λογικα εκανε τη μεσημεριανη τ σιεστα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Για μένα φαίνεται φυσιολογικό. Αν δεν ταΐζει ο πατέρας τάισε το εσύ. Ούτως ή άλλως τα αντισώματα που έπρεπε να πάρει τα έχει πάρει. Σκέψου πως ακόμη είναι μωρό, τα μωρά χρειάζονται πολύ ύπνο.  :winky:

----------


## lagoudakis

μακαρι παιδια,απλα βλεπω τα αδελφια του που αντε να εχουν διαφορα 7 μερες και ειναι ολοκληρα πουλακια,ας ελπισω πως ειναι ησυχο για αυτο το βλεπω υποτονικο,το πιανω και καθετε στο χερι μου ηρεμο,αν ζησει ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα ειναι πολυ ηρεμο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι λογικό να είναι ήρεμο στο χέρι σου Γιάννη, αφού το ταίζεις και σε έχει συνηθίσει! Αφού ο πατέρας δε το ταίζει καθόλου το αναλαμβάνεις απλά εσύ. Δε θυμάμαι σε αυτή την ηλικία πόσες φορές χρειάζονται τάισμα. Πόσο ημερών είναι ακριβώς; (έχω και κενά μνήμης!) Από τη φωλιά έχει ξεπορτίσει μόνο του;

----------


## lagoudakis



----------


## lagoudakis

> Είναι λογικό να είναι ήρεμο στο χέρι σου Γιάννη, αφού το ταίζεις και σε έχει συνηθίσει! Αφού ο πατέρας δε το ταίζει καθόλου το αναλαμβάνεις απλά εσύ. Δε θυμάμαι σε αυτή την ηλικία πόσες φορές χρειάζονται τάισμα. Πόσο ημερών είναι ακριβώς; (έχω και κενά μνήμης!) Από τη φωλιά έχει ξεπορτίσει μόνο του;


ειναι γεννημενο μεταξυ 9 και 11 δεκεμβριου,βεβαια εδω και 7 μερες βγαινει απο την φωλια του,οι πιο πανω φωτο ειναι σημερινες,δες τα αδελφια του πως ειναι και πως ειναι αυτο!!!!!!

----------


## lagoudakis

και μια ολα τα αδελφακια μαζι!!!!νομιζω το κολητηρι κανει μπαμ πιο ειναι ε;

----------


## Cristina

Αχ, η ζουζουνα!!!!! Γιαννη, έχει μια διαφορά, αλλά όχι κάτι άσχημα. Θα τα καταφέρει, θα δεις! Ειναι όλα τους όμορφα, να τα χαίρεσαι και να είναι όλα γερά! Αλλά το μικρό σου κλέβει την καρδιά!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πω πω πω ολόκληρη η νέα γενιά ποζάρει μαζί!  :Happy:  Όλα είναι ένα και ένα!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τι μας κάνεις βρε Γιάννη! Τώρα εκτός από ζακό, πάροτλετ και μπάτζι, θέλω και lovebird! Ευχαριστώ ρε συ!! Πέρα από τη πλάκα, είναι κουκλιά και μοσχοαναθρεμμένα! Θα πάνε όλα τέλεια!!

----------


## lagoudakis

σας ευχαριστω πολυ Χριστινα,Κωνσταντινα και Ευθυμη,θελω να ξερετε οτι μου δωσατε βοηθεια σημαντικη,και εγω πιστευω οτι ο μικρος θα παει καλα καθε μερα που περναει ειναι υπερ του

----------


## IscarioTis

Πωωωω να τα χαιρεσαι κουκλια ειναι
Μου θυμιζουν τον kiwi 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

να εισαι καλα δημητρη,χτες ανοιξα την πορτα και βγηκε ως συνηθως ο πατερας εξω μεσα στην καλη χαρα και απο πισω τα 2 μεγαλυτερα προφανως,διστακτικα φυσικα,αλλα πεταξαν στο δωματιο μια χαρα,χωρις να χτυπησουν πουθενα,ακολουθουσαν τον πατερα τους οπου πηγαινε,υπεροχο θεαμα,και βεβαια κρεμαστηκαν στο φωτιστικο κλασσικα,τα εδιωξα φυσικα,την θηλυκια λυπηθηκα που εκανε σαν τρελη να βγει,θα την βγαλω αυριο λογικα αφου κρυψω την φωλια μην εχουμε δραματα

----------


## Efthimis98

Δε νομίζω πως πειράζει αν τα βγάζεις μαζί, από τη στιγμή που δεν μαδά ή επιτίθεται στα μικρά. Ίσα ίσα. Θύμισε μου λίγο, τα χώρισες επειδή μαδούσε τα μικρά και επειδή δεν ήθελες να κάνει νέα γόνιμα αυγά ή όχι για το δεύτερο;

----------


## lagoudakis

τα ειχε βαλει με τα μικρα,την ειδα με τα ματια μου στην φωλια να τσιμπαει το πιο μικρο και τρελαθηκα!!!!!προφανως θα ειχαν φαει και τις τσιμπιες τους ολα,βεβαια μετα την εχω δει να ταιζει το μικρο μεσα απο τα καγκελα,τι να πω;θα με τρελανει αυτη,ειναι πολυ περιεργο πουλι,δεν εχω μπορεσει απο μικρο να την χαιδεψω ποτε,μονο πανω μου ανεβαινει

----------


## lagoudakis

παιδια μια ερωτηση,την φωλια ποτε να την βγαλω;καθε βραδυ μπαινουν και κοιμουνται εκει τα μικρα μαζι με τον πατερα τους!!!!εχουν γινει τα 3 τουλαχιστον ολοκληρα μουλαρια!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλό είναι η φωλιά να βγει όταν τα παπαγαλάκι πάψουν να κοιμούνται μέσα. Έτσι τουλάχιστον θεωρώ εγώ. Άλλωστε υπάρχει ακόμη και το λίγο πιο μικρό. Απλά να την αφαιρέσεις ώστε να την καθαρίσεις πολύ καλά και να την ξανά βάλεις. Αν και αν θες πάλι μπορείς να την αφαιρέσεις.

----------


## lagoudakis

καλημερα,οκ θα την αφησω λιγο ακομα.να σε τρελανω τωρα;μεσα στην φωλια κοιμουνται ο πατερας με τα 3 μεγαλυτερα!!!!το μικρο ειναι δευτερη μερα χτες που κοιμηθηκε στον πατο μεσα στο πιατο με την τροφη!!!!!φοβαμαι μηπως το εχουν πεταξει για καποιον λογο,γιατι ποτε δεν ασχοληθηκαν μαζι του οι γονεις,παντως δεν εχω δει να το τσιμπανε

----------


## Efthimis98

Μη στεναχωριέσαι. Μήπως απλά δε μπορεί να σκαρφαλώσει και να μπει μέσα στη φωλιά;

----------


## lagoudakis

μια χαρα σκαρφαλωνει τους εχω και πατηθρες απο κατω για ευκολια,παντως σημερα εχει συμπαρασταση ενα αδελφακι του στο πιατακι :Love0040:

----------


## efiathanasiou

Πανέμορφα!!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

σε ευχαριστω εφη

----------


## lagoudakis

σημερινη φωτο του μπομπιρα!!!!νομιζω οτι την γλυτωσε οριστικα!!!2 μερες δεν τον ταιζω πια,τρωει και πινει νερο μονος του,και εχει μεγαλωσει πολυ πια

----------


## Efthimis98

Πώς μεγάλωσε έτσι βρε ο μπόμπιρας!!! Ολόκληρος παπαγάλος έγινε!  :Happy:  Και από ότι βλέπω σε συμπαθεί αρκετά ε; Χαχαχα! Σιγά σιγά ξεκίνησε και με τα υπόλοιπα αδερφάκια του να τα ημερέψεις, όσο μπορείς. Σίγουρα θα είναι αρκετά εύκολα τα πράγματα.

Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες από όλη την οικογένεια. Το ζευγαράκι το έχεις τώρα μαζί ή ακόμη χωρισμένο;

----------


## ndlns

Μπράβο στο Μπόμπιρα (μία χαρά ονοματάκι, του πάει)! Κούκλος έγινε! Να τον χαίρεσαι. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!!!!!ακομα εχω τα μικρα με τον πατερα!!!!απο τα 4 ο μικρος και ενα αλλο μια χαρα καθονται πανω μου,τα αλλα 2 αγριμια!!!οταν βαζω το χερι στο κλουβι δεν τρεχουν αλλα φοβουνται!!!!τα 2 αγρια δοκιμασα να τα βγαλω εξω και μου βγηκε ο χριστος να τα πιασω!!!!!εκλεισα τα παραθυρα και μονο στο σκοταδι τα επιασα!!!!θελουν δουλεια!!!!!!ευθυμη εισαι αθηνα η οχι ακομα;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κούκλος έγινε!! Μπράβο σου για την όλη προσπάθεια!! Σιγά σιγά θα σε συνηθίσουν και τα υπόλοιπα μικρά, το καθένα θέλει το χρόνο του!

----------


## lagoudakis

σε ευχαριστω κωνσταντινα!!!!τις 2 τελευταιες μερες βλεπω αλλο πουλακι!!!!προς το καλυτερο φυσικα....

----------


## Cristina

Αχ!!!!! Τι ωραία που έγινε το μικρό σπορακι!!! Ειδες πως τζάμπα ανησυχούσες; Κούκλος! Σκέτη γλύκα! Άντε, καλή συνέχεια!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχα όχι φέτος δεν είμαι Αθήνα, του χρόνου θα σας έρθω αλλά ούτε να το σκέφτεσαι...  ::  Ό,τι έκανα το έκανα από απλό ενδιαφέρον, άλλωστε τουλάχιστον τον πρώτο χρόνο, αν όχι και το δεύτερο, θα είμαι εσώκλειστος.  :eek:

----------


## Andromeda

μπραβο Γιαννη!!! τελειος ο μπομπιρας!!!

----------


## lagoudakis

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά. ...θα σας βγάλω και μια οικογενειακή φώτο! !!!μου κάνεις τρίπλες Εύθυμη. ...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## efiathanasiou

Κουκλί!!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

σε ευχαριστω εφη,ειναι η αδυναμια μου αυτο

----------


## lagoudakis

δεν υπαρχει πιο ησυχο πουλακι!!!!εδω και 1 ωρα ειναι διπλα μου στο κρεβατι και τραγουδαει χωρις να εχει κουνηθει!!!δεν ειναι lovebird αυτο!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Νομίζω πως έγινε η νέα μασκότ του σπιτιού! Είναι σκέτη γλύκα και φαίνεται να απολαμβάνει τα χάδια και το... χουχούλιασμα!  ::

----------


## lagoudakis

εχω τρελαθει μαζι του ευθυμη!!!!εχω δουλεια και δεν μπορω να φυγω!!!!!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Το φύλλο ξεχωρίζει; έχεις σκεφτεί όνομα για το κουκλι;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

δυστυχως δεν ξεχωριζει!!!!!

----------


## efiathanasiou

Μα τι γλυκούλι!!Να τα χαιρεσαι τα ομορφουλια σου!!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

ευχαριστω,με βαρια καρδια το εβλα πριν λιγο στο κλουβι με τα αλλα για να κοιμηθει,ειχε χαλαρωσει μεσα στο πανι και ετριζε το ραμφος του!!!!!με πεθανε

----------


## efiathanasiou



----------


## efiathanasiou

Εγω τι να πω που θελω τοσο πολυ να χαιδεψω το δικο μου αλλα ειναι αγριο και δεν καθεται!!Ειναι τα πιο ομορφα παπαγαλακια τα lovebirdakia!Εχουν πανεμορφα χρωματα!!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

ηλικιακα ειναι μεγαλο;δεν σηκωνει εκπαιδευση;

----------


## efiathanasiou

> ηλικιακα ειναι μεγαλο;δεν σηκωνει εκπαιδευση;


Ενος ετους ειναι!Ειχα και αλλο ενα αλλα δυστυχως ψώφησε!!Αστα!!Σε λιγες μερες θα παρω το δευτερο!Εχω φτασει στο σημειο να βαζω το χερι μου μεσα στο κλουβι και να μην με φοβαται!Μεχρι εκει ομως!Αν κανω κινηση αλλη φοβαται!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## efiathanasiou

Δεν περίμενσ οτι θα αγαπουσα τοσο πολυ αυτα τα lovebirdakia!!Eιναι λατρεια!!Ανυπομονω να παρω και το δευτερο τωρα!!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

σοβαρα;ειναι το ζευγαρι που ειχες βαλεις φωτο;απο τι ψοφησε;με μιλετ αν δοκιμασεις θα ανεβει στο χερι σου νομιζω,το εχεις κανει;

----------


## efiathanasiou

> σοβαρα;ειναι το ζευγαρι που ειχες βαλεις φωτο;απο τι ψοφησε;με μιλετ αν δοκιμασεις θα ανεβει στο χερι σου νομιζω,το εχεις κανει;


Ναι αστα!Δεν ξερω απο τι!Ενα πρωι εκανε εμετο ξαφνικα και το απογευμα που θα το παιρνα στο γιατρο μου ψωφησε!Ευτυχως το αλλο δεν επαθε τιποτα!Οχι δεν εχω δοκιμασει!Απο pet shop το παιρνω??

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## efiathanasiou

> Ναι αστα!Δεν ξερω απο τι!Ενα πρωι εκανε εμετο ξαφνικα και το απογευμα που θα το παιρνα στο γιατρο μου ψωφησε!Ευτυχως το αλλο δεν επαθε τιποτα!Οχι δεν εχω δοκιμασει!Απο pet shop το παιρνω??
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Και ηταν τοσο αγαπημενα!!Αντε τωρα να δουμε αν με το δευτερο που θα παρω θα ταιριαξει!!Θα στειλω φωτος μολις τα βαλω μαζι!Στην αρχη θα τα ξεχωρισω!Μετα απο μηνα νομιζω πρεπει να τα βαλω μαζι!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

ναι ειναι σε σακουλακι,κανουν σαν παλαβα για αυτο!!!!νομιζω οτι 15 μερες ειναι καλα να γνωριστουν,απο εκτροφεα καλυτερα να το παρεις το πουλακι,απεφυγε τα πετ

----------


## efiathanasiou

Ψάχνω δηλαδη fisher πράσινο αρσενικο του 2016!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## efiathanasiou

Τωρα τι να σου πω για τιμες δεν το ψαξα καθολου !Για ενα αγριο οπως το δικο μου 35 ευρω νομιζω ειναι καλη τιμη!Ειναι αγριο !Να δωσεις παραπανω λεφτα για ημερο ναι να τα δωσεις!Για αγριο δεν νομιζω οτι αξιζει παραπανω!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

η πρωτη πτηση του μπεμπη!!!αρκετα καλα τα πηγε,ελαφριες τουμπες στην αρχη αλλα εστρωσε μετα....για τα αδελφια δεν αναφερω τιποτα γιατι ειναι καταδρομικα!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιάννη χαίρομαι πολύ που τελικά όλη αυτή η διαδικασία βγήκε σε καλό και τώρα χαίρεσαι όλα αυτά τα μωράκια!  :Happy:  Ο μικρός είναι για ζούληγμα και φαντάζομαι πως θα σε ακολουθεί παντού! Βάλε μας και καμία από την υπόλοιπη φαμίλια του!!!

----------


## lagoudakis

εγω θελω να σε ευχαριστησω οπως και ολα τα αλλα παιδια για την βοηθεια που μου δωσατε και την συμπαρασταση σας,δεν θα ειχαν παει καλα τα πραγματα χωρις εσας ειναι σιγουρο,τωρα θα ειμαι διαβασμενος καλα στην επομενη γεννα!!!αν και καλο ειναι να αργησει λιγο για να παρουν τα ισια τους οι γονεις,εχω μια ερωτηση ακομα,την φωλια να την βγαλω;τα πουλακια σε λιγες μερες κλεινουν τους 2 μηνες,ρωταω γιατι καθε βραδυ μπαινει μεσα ο πατερας με τα 3 μικρα για υπνο εκει,το αστειο ειναι οτι εξω μενει ο πιτσιρικας!!!!η μανα ειναι ακομα διπλα μονη της,να βαλω το ζευγαρι μαζι;χωρις φωλια εννοειτε,βεβαια καθε μερα τα βγαζω εξω ολα μαζι για 1 ωρα,εκτος τον μικρο που το βγαζω μονον του σε αλλο δωματιο επειδη δεν πεταει,σημερα εκανε την πρωτη πτηση....φωτο θα ανεβασω με ολη την οικογενεια,ναι με τον μικρο εχω αλλη σχεση,ισως επειδη τον ταισα λιγο

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ θεωρώ πως πρέπει να βγει η φωλιά εντελώς. Εφόσον δε θέλεις να προχωρήσεις σε δεύτερη συνεχόμενη αναπαραγωγή αφαίρεσε την. Την καθαρίζεις πολύ καλά και με σαπουνάδα αν γίνεται, την αφήνεις να στεγνώσει καλά και την αποθηκεύεις. Το θηλυκό έχει ηρεμήσει ορμονικά; Κουβαλάει χαρτιά και άλλα υλικά; 

Είναι λίγο ριψοκίνδυνο αφού μπορεί πάλι να διεγερθεί και να ακολουθήσει η ίδια διαδικασία που συνέβη και αυτή τη φορά. Κανονικά πρέπει το ζευγάρι να μείνει μαζί στο προηγούμενο κλουβί τους με πιο αραιές πατήθρες και τα μικρά όλα μαζί προς το παρόν στη νέα μεγάλη ζευγαρώστρα. Γενικά οι παπαγάλοι κρατιούνται σε ζευγάρια κατά την διάρκεια του χρόνου αλλά καλύτερα ας σου πουν και πιο έμπειρα μέλη. Σίγουρα για να προχωρούν σε αναπαραγωγή σημαίνει πως είναι υγιή και μπορούν. Συχνό πρόβλημα στα μικρά παπαγαλάκια καθώς και στα παραδείσια π.χ. zebra finches, society finches κ.λπ..

----------


## lagoudakis

ωραια,την αλλη βδομαδα που κλεινουν 2 μηνες τα μικρα θα την βγαλω,θα βαλω το ζευγαρι μαζι παλι χωρις φωλια φυσικα και πιστευω μην βρω αυγο ξανα στον πατο μετα απο λιγο!!!!επειδη η παλια ζευγαρωστρα εχει τα χαλια της λεω να βαλω το ζευγαρι στην μια πλευρα και 2 μικρα που θα κρατησω στην αλλη,τα αλλα 2 θελω να τα δωσω σε ατομα εμπιστοσυνης που θα τα προσεξουν,ειναι μεγαλη η ζευγαρωστρα και την βλεπω νορμαλ στο να μεινουν 4 πουλια συνολο,φυσικα θα βγαλω καποιες πατηθρες...και θα βαλω και μια κουνια στην καθε πλευρα για να παιζουν,σχετικα ειναι ηρεμη η θηλυκια....οχι πολυ ομως

----------


## lagoudakis

ολικο ξεψαρωμα σημερα ο πιτσιρικας.....ξεκινησαμε να καταστρεφουμε τις περσιδες!!!!καλη διασκεδαση!!!!

----------


## Gelasios

Πολύ ωραία όλη η ιστορία. Διάβασα όλο το ποστ, και τις 34 σελίδες. Γιάννη συγχαρητήρια!!! Τα κατάφερες πολύ γενναία!  Και τα πουλάκια κουκλιά! Να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## lagoudakis

σε ευχαριστω Γιωργο...εχω καιρο να γραψω κατι γιατι δεν υπηρχε λογος,ολα πανε καλα....απο τα 4 πουλακια εκανα δωρο τα 2 σε ενα φιλο και εχω κρατησει τους γονεις με τα 2,φυσικα σε ξεχωριστο χωρο,απλα τα βγαζω και τα 4 για 1 ωρα την ημερα εξω να παιξουν....το θεμα ειναι οτι βλεπω το ζευγαρι μου να ειναι ετοιμο για αλλη γεννα....αντε φτου και απο την αρχη,το θηλυκο ειναι φουσκωμενο πισω και την βγαζει αρκετες ωρες μεσα στην φωλια....αυτα τα πουλια γεννανε στις πιο ασχετες περιοδους.....δεκεμβριο τα πρωτα και μεσα στον αυγουστο αν δεν κανω λαθος ξανα....να δω τι θα τα κανω...μου ειναι δυσκολο να κρατησω τοσα πουλακια,απο την αλλη δεν θελω να πεταξω γονιμα αυγα(αν ειναι)

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα Γιάννη!! Είχες αφήσει τη φωλίτσα στο κλουβί μαζί τους όλο το διάστημα;

----------


## lagoudakis

γεια σου κωνσταντινα,οχι την εχω βαλει εδω και μια βδομαδα γιατι οταν τα εβγαζα εξω το θηλυκο κρυβοταν σε καποιο σημειο της βιβλιοθηκης στο δωματιο και δεν εβγαινε με τιποτα και ηταν πολυ επιθετικη οταν προσπαθουσα να την μαζεψω να μπει στο κλουβι.....περιμενα να νυχτωσει και να την πιασω με γαντι μεσα στο σκοταδι να την βαλω μεσα!!!!τωρα που εχω την φωλια και το κλουβι να ανοιξω δεν βγαινει εξω ειναι σε αποσταση ασφαλειας διπλα στην φωλια και ολο μεσα και εξω ειναι,και εδω και 2 μερες τα βραδυα εκει μενει,αστο μου ερχεται η γεννα το βλεπω.....

----------


## lagoudakis

τι λεω μου ερχεται που μου ηρθε....αντε ξανα καλοκαιριατικα.να δω τι θα τα κανω ......

----------


## CaptainChoco

Να τα μας! Είναι δύσκολη εποχή για γέννα η αλήθεια είναι, έχουν αρχίσει πτερόροια οι γονείς;

----------


## lagoudakis

λιγα πραγματα Κωνσταντινα,απλα μην μου κανει 7 αυγα οπως την πρωτη φορα,το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να τα κρατησω τα πουλακια,εχω 4 και εχω χασει την μπαλα,ειναι και θηρια παναθεμα τα....αν βγουνε ολα με το καλο θα χρειαστεις κανενα;δωρεαν εννοειτε :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γιάννη σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, με τιμά η πρόταση σου! Αλλά νομίζω πως αν φέρω και άλλα ζωάκια στο σπίτι (22 πουλιά, ενυδρείο και 1 χάμστερ) η μαμά ή θα πάθει κρίση ή θα με στείλει δεύτερο θάμνο δεξιά στο πάρκο μαζί με τα κλουβιά! Αν έμενα μόνη μου η αλήθεια είναι ότι δύσκολα θα έλεγα όχι σε τέτοιες ζουζουνίστικες φατσούλες!

----------


## lagoudakis

οκ...μιλαμε για πολυ πραγμα!!!!!!οποτε δικιο εχεις χαχαχχα

----------


## lagoudakis

βαραει σκοπια.....πιστευω να σταματησε στα 5,δεν εχει κανει αλλο εδω και 3 μερες

----------


## lagoudakis

εσκασε μεσα στο κατακαλοκαιρο ο πρωτος...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ώχου ένα μικρό σαμιομιδάκι!!! Να το χαίρεσαι και με το καλό να σκάσουν και τα υπόλοιπα!!

----------


## lagoudakis

αυτη την στιγμη ειναι 2 μεσα αλλα δυστυχως αρχισαν οι απωλειες....το πρωτο το βρηκα νεκρο σημερα,θα ηταν 3 αλλα....μου χαλασε την διαθεση σημερα,κριμα γιατι ηταν το πρωτο και πιο μεγαλο,αντε να ξερεις τωρα τι δεν πηγε καλα!!!!συνηθως τα πρωτα την γλυτωνουν αν κρινω απο την πρωτη γεννα,κριμα....

----------


## jk21

προσπαθησε να παρατηρησεις αν υπαρχει ενταση στο ζευγαρι .Αν οχι , μαλλον το πουλακι εφυγε για λογους που επρεπε αλλα εμεις δεν ξερουμε ... ισως ασθενικη κραση , ισως κατι αλλο

----------


## lagoudakis

οχι δημητρη καμμια ενταση,το αρσενικο ειναι ησυχο πουλακι και οταν νευριαζει η κυρια κανει παντα πισω,οποτε δεν υπαρχει τσακωμος,το περιεργο ηταν οτι δεν ηταν στεγνος ο προλοβος οποτε δεν πιστευω οτι ηταν θεμα ταισματος,απλα μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι εφυγε το πρωτο....για να δω την συνεχεια

----------


## lagoudakis

δυστυχως πριν λιγο και το δευτερο πουλακι νεκρο,δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τον λογο!!!!ειναι ολη μερα μεσα η μανα,προφανως δεν ταιζει για καποιο λογο...λογικα αυριο θα βρω και το επομενο νεκρο,και το ασχημο ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να κανω κατι τοσο μικρα που ειναι,κριμα να βγουν 5 πουλακια και να μην μεινει κανενα οπως πανε τα πραγματα

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη δεν εχω εμπειρια συμπεριφορας γονιων παπαγαλων αλλα αν θες να εξαφανισουμε την περιπτωση καποια λοιμωξη να κανει ασθενικα τα μικρα και να μην ζητουν τροφη (ειναι και κλειστη η φωλια για να το παρατηρησεις ... ) οποτε δικαιολογημενα να μην τα ταιζουν (γενετικη εκκαθαριση λεγεται αυτο ) τοτε ισως να σου λεγα για καποια αντιβιωση να τους εδινες απο καμμια σταγονα στο στομα .Αλλα και παλι δεν ξερω οτι ειναι η σωστη κινηση

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιάννη ελπίζω να μην συνεχιστούν οι απώλειες.  :sad:  Αν όμως θυμάμαι καλά στην προηγούμενη γέννα που μας περιέγραψες πάλι πρέπει να είχες απώλειες από τον συνολικό αριθμό των νεοσσών.

----------


## lagoudakis

πραγματικα Δημητρη και Ευθυμη δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει.....να ηταν πρωταρα θα το καταλαβαινα,στην πρωτη γεννα θυμαμε οτι τα 4 πρωτα και ειδικα τα 3 τα μεγαλωσε κανονικα,στο 4 ταισα και εγω,απλα επειδη ηταν 6 τα 2 εμειναν πισω,τωρα εφυγαν τα 2 πρωτα και πιστευω οτι αυριο θα βρω και το τριτο νεκρο και πιθανοτατα θα βγει απο το αυγο και το 4 απο τα πεντε....εκτος αν ειναι προβληματικα τα πουλακια και τα αφηνει,ειλικρινα δεν το περιμενα αυτο!!!!!ειμουνα σιγουρος οτι θα εβγαιναν ολα,αλλωστε 5 ηταν και με εμπειρια το ζευγαρι απο πρωτη γεννα

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη αν θες παρε το tabernil gentamicina , διελυσε 1 σταγονα σε 10 ml νερου και δινε απο το διαλλυμα (ειναι  η κανονικη του διαλυση ) μονο 1 σταγονα πρωι και βραδυ στα μικρουλια που ζουνε ή θα βγουνε την ωρα που κανουν κινηση να φανε  . Πρεπει να παρατηρησεις αν κανουν αυτη την κινηση .Αν δεν την κανουν και δειχνουν εξ αρχης νωχελικα (μετα τις δυο τρεις ωρες που ετσι κι αλλιως αρχικα ειναι νωχελικα οταν βγαινουν ) τοτε θα τα ενοχλησεις στο στομα για να το ανοιξουν σιγουρα εσυ ή θα σταξεις στα ρουθουνια , γιατι αυτο ισως δειχνει οτι γεννιουνται με καποιο θεμα 

πρεπει να παρατηρησεις αν ταιζονται εστω και λιγο

----------


## lagoudakis

ευχαριστω δημητρη,θα παω να παρω,μηπως σωθει κανενα....,το συγκεκριμενο απο φαρμακειο το ζηταω η απο πετ;λογικα απο πετ οπως ειδα στον γκουκλη

----------


## jk21

απο pet shop και κτηνιατρικα

----------


## lagoudakis

δυστυχως δεν πανε καλα τα πραγματα...πριν λιγο βρηκα νεκρο και το τριτο πουλακι.....τωρα υπαρχει ενα ζωντανο λογικα το χτεσινο και ενα αυγο,εκανα μια προσπαθεια με οδοντογλυφιδα να το ταισω εγω και εφαγε κατι ελαχιστο,καθε ποσε ωρες πρεπει να τρωει μηπως την γλυτωσει;καθε 3 τωρα;βεβαια ειναι δυσκολο λογω του ωραριου μου να το ταιζω συχνα και δεν υπαρχει αλλος αυτη την στιγμη να δωσει βοηθεια.....δυσκολα τα πραγματα και δεν ξερω για ποιο λογο πηγε ετσι αυτη η γεννα

----------


## jk21

τοσο ισως και συχνοτερα στην αρχη αλλα εστω τοσο .Αργοτερα ειναι πιο αραια αλλα στην αρχη θελει συχνα .Θα δωσεις βεβαια οσο μπορεις .Αν δεν τα βρισκεις τραυματισμενα νεκρα  , αστα εκει και απλα ταιζε .Αν αρχισουν και μεγαλωνουν και δεν τα αφησει και ζητανε τροφη ισως να ταισουν μετα και οι γονεις

----------


## lagoudakis

ευχαριστω,ετσι και αλλιως ειναι χαμενα,προφανως λογω ασχημης εποχης και πτεροροιας δεν εχουν κουραγιο οι γονεις,οποτε θα ταιζω οσο πιο συχνα μπορω και οτι γινει

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Γιάννη μακάρι να τα καταφέρεις. 
Κρίμα τέτοια εξέλιξη.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

αργησα ο ηλιθιος,επρεπε απο το δευτερο πουλακι να προσπαθησω.....τωρα εμεινε αυτος και ενα ακομα αυγο,με οδοντογλυφιδα κατι εγινε...καθε 4 ωρες το ταιζω...απλα ισως το βραδυ να μεινει 7 ωρες....

----------


## jk21

προσπαθησε να φαει εστω περισσοτερο και δωσε και σκετο κροκο καλα βρασμενο και διαλυμενο σε χλιαρο νερο ωστε να παρει περισσοτερες θερμιδες απι απλη κρεμα

----------


## lagoudakis

οκ δημητρη αυριο,απλα να βγαλει την νυχτα...σε ευχαριστω

----------


## lagoudakis

παιδια καλημερα,για να μην ανοιγω νεο θεμα μια ερωτηση,απο μια τελευταια αναπαραγωγη μου εμεινε μονο ενα πουλακι που ειναι τωρα 1 μηνος,εφτασε μετα κοπων και βασανων,γιατι το αρσενικο δεν βοηθαει καθολου την κατασταση,επειδη εχει κολησει με τα πρωτα πουλακια που ειναι τωρα 1 ετους και παιζει μαζι τους μεσα απο το χωρισμα στην ζευγαρωστρα,τωρα το θυληκο αρχισε να το τσιμπαει το μικρο και απο προχτες το εχω μονο του μεσα στην φωλια,η ερωτηση μου ειναι αν φτανει που το ταιζω καθε 12 ωρες μονο γιατι λειπω λογω δουλειας και δεν υπαρχει αλλος

----------

